# September 2007 Mamas - Lovin' our Toddlers (February)



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey everyone&#8230;sorry it's been so long. I haven't been feeling well and haven't had two seconds to log in since work has been so hectic (and awful). My internet access has been soooo slow at the office too which isn't helping. Sorry for being absent









*mommajb*







I love Alicia's DDDDC&#8230;truly awesome! Thank you for all your kind words.

*Lindsey* Happy







That's such a relief to get past that milestone. Hope you're feeling good. Congrats to your hubby on the new job - that's wonderful!!

*Katie* I love the way you approach every parenting challenge with such confidence and calm. You really have it together lady!! I hope Laine's teething gets better soon. Marty was a slow and painful teether as well and it is just horrible. I can't believe Andrew is coming home already - that is SO wonderful!!







that the remaining time goes quickly.

*HeatherB* Sorry Judah isn't feeling well - that's no good. It's amazing that you're succeeding at potty learning while he's having trouble digestively - good for you!







What a great dream, or even better, that it didn't scare you. I would have been terrified!!









Well drama is surrounding my life and I really have no room for it. I'm so tired&#8230;seriously just physically and mentally exhausted by all of it. The drama that I create in my head all by myself and the other drama that just seems to be magnetic to me. My workplace has been a vile place to survive lately and I call it survival because it is barely tolerable. My boss is in some big trouble (legal) that could drastically affect the group and is creating a lot of stress and tension in our group. I'm so overloaded with work because we're short-handed and hiring a new person seems to be a revolving door - no one ever stays (and it's no wonder!) I have so much anxiety about work and then also about birth that I just am on the verge of tears constantly.

So Saturday I started having severe cramping in the middle of the mall - no real reason or warning. I was out with my guys, shopping and enjoying lunch - what gives?? Then I went home and had a major "movement" (sorry TMI) and felt some "burning" sensations deep inside what I'm guessing was my cervix area? It subsided, but later in the evening I started having more cramping. Only lasts 1-2 minutes and only happens every 45-60 minutes. It continued into Sunday so Monday my mother was harassing the living daylights out of me to call my doctor. I called at 9:30. Finally by 1:30 pm the nurse called me back and thought the doctor would probably want me to go over to labor and delivery to get checked out.

So at 2:30 I finally got the call&#8230;go to L&D they are expecting you. Called mom, she met me there. Called the school and told them my mom would most likely be picking up DS. Tried to call DH and got no response&#8230;figures!! Headed over to the hospital, crying the whole way hysterically more over the fact that I wouldn't be able to pick up DS from school than anything - I've never missed a day unannounced like that. It broke my heart. A little fear kicked in too of course, so that didn't help either. Met my mom in the parking lot, L&D processed me immediately - strip, pee, get in bed, monitors on&#8230;fun, fun, fun. Of course NOTHING was happening. NOTHING. Then I got "spoken too" about ½ a dozen times that I kept moving and they kept losing the baby on the monitor. In actuality HE was moving, not me. He didn't like the pressure of the monitor and kept moving away from it. Finally my doc stopped by, did a pre-term labor test and exam - both came back fine. Urine was fine. He decided I was probably dehydrated and stressed (you think??) so he ordered IV fluids. I begged to be allowed to just drink a lot of water (because it was getting to be time to pick DS up) and he said no. So my mom left to get my son







and I laid there completely defeated. They sent in a nurse to do the IV - blow vein #1. She got another nurse - blow vein #2. Then they called the "IV team" and got the IV on the 3rd try - I am a freakin' human pincushion. Then the lady for the CBC test came in RIGHT as the IV team was cleaning up&#8230;couldn't they have gotten there like 5 minutes earlier??!! Stick #4 and they got their blood. About an hour later they said all was good, the pain was probably from ligaments tearing/stretching and that I need to hydrate more, stress myself less, and wear support underwear







IDK&#8230;that last part just made me laugh. I have to go to the doc on 2/8 for a follow up on yesterday's visit, more fun. I also am supposed to do the glucose tolerance next week&#8230;fun, fun, fun. I can hardly stand it!!

So we all, Mom, DS, and my sister, went out to dinner after the hospital business. It was my mom's birthday and I felt horrible about everything. As soon as I saw DS he lit up like a Christmas tree - "Mommy! I love you!" at the top of his lungs. I did everything in my power not to cry, but I couldn't help myself. I just wanted to stand there in the parking lot, in 18 degree weather, and squeeze my boy and cry my eyes about. I've never felt better in my entire life. He is truly the whole world to me right now&#8230;all my happiness rolled up in almost-40 lbs. of rambunctious little boy. I guess DH was right when he said we needed to have a 2nd so I didn't smother the 1st









DH and I got into an argument when I got home (of course) but I think it was less about the actual content of the argument (which is too mundane to even mention) and more about the fact that he felt guilty. I was never able to get a hold of him until I was discharged and on my way to the restaurant. I was really upset about that, but never even said anything - I just wanted to get out of there and get my arms around my boy. He has apologized profusely since and been very attentive today, but it'll be short lived.

DS of course didn't want to go to school today - big surprise. I gotta' say, staying home in sweats, cuddling him all day was VERY tempting. It is supposed to snow today though so maybe that'll be my plan for tomorrow
















to you all mamas. Sorry for the novel-long post!!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

subbing... I'll need some more time to read the book Jessica wrote









ETA:







Jessica. You do need some time off from life. Parenting two or more just doesn't let up does it? Get to bed early tonight even if you have to watch bad movies with Little Marty in bed to do it.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Subbing...

Jessica, so sorry things have been so stressful.








I hope you can find the support you need in these next few months!

Kids have been crazy, DH has been less-than-stellar (to put it nicely), and I hate the stress. Ugh. So, yeah, I'm sure I'm crazy to be wishing for one more.







We shall see...


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Need some fashion help.

Give me your HONEST opinions, ugly or pretty:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3060446?...Product-_-Auto

I need to find a dress for this ball and have been debating this one for a while. You'd be surprised how hard it is to find a dress that minimizes cleavage and hides my tattoo


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I don't think I can do the gradually enlarging horizontal strips (for myself).









I like this but would want it in black and my size isn't in stock and I have no where to go.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Would you buy it in person or online? If you would buy it in person, can you try it on and take a photo for us?


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

My Nordstrom probably won't have a lot of the online things in stock but trying dresses on would be best. I like the dress for the fit and if the lace were just on the bust it would be perfect. I've been working out for the last month and all that's done is accentuate the hourglass in my shape (think J-Lo booty) so fit and fabric is a consideration. I don't really like how it goes all the way down the dress, horizontal stripes are hard to pull off on anybody. The biggest problem is that I have a big chest and need a dress that will cover up cleavage.

Some women like to flaunt the cleavage at military balls but I'm of the mindset that you're representative of your date and need to dress in a more sophisticated and classy way. My tattoo is also an issue (didn't ever think I'd be going to balls several times a year when I was 18) and my whole upper back is heavily tattooed so something that at least partially covers it would be best. The dress should also be either black, navy, grey, or another dark color. They don't make it easy on us ladies


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

I







love







the dress







I didn't even think about horizontal lines.
You could always take it to a tailor and have a little modesty panel put in the bust - matching lace or black taffeta to give more coverage.
I hear you on the tattoo thing (I have a bunch). I dress pretty modestly on average, but come summer time when my sleeves hike up to me elbows.... lets just say I get a lot of looks.









yeah I just clicked on the dress again, I think it's gorgeous. Stunning really. How long is your hair? At my wedding, my hair was down and that covered the upper back tattoo quite well. Well, the veil too







IIRC yours in chin length. You could always rock a stole or pashmina. When's the ball?

OMG I want to go to a ball.


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

This might be easily modified in the bust/back. You could wear a nude camisole.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

the dress you picked out is beatiful.
I like this one too


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm okay with the bust on that dress because the shoulders are wider and it isn't too low cut, it's the spaghetti strap dresses that won't hide much. I haven't actually cut my hair since before Andrew left (so maybe 10 or 11 months worth of growth) it's grown about 6-7 inches at least and is mid-back length. I don't plan to do much other than a trim when he gets back because I like the length now. Not sure what type of style I'll do, I have a bunch of credit card reward points to use at Regis (like $100 worth) so it will probably go toward that. It's either going to be down or in a low bun type of thing. You can obviously tell I'm not very adept at this, we've gone to 7 or 8 of these and most people are drunk within the first 30 minutes so it won't matter too much


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh the ball is the week before block leave starts so a couple of weeks after he gets back, I want to get the dress soon so I can get it in to be altered. And I just saw that it's only available in size 14 which would take a whole heck of a lot of altering. Hmmm.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Mrsb -
I hope you get a break, mama! Seems like you are having a really rough time.
Try to find some time to be quiet and just "be". I'm glad everything is ok with the baby.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Plaid I want to see the dress you picked out and the link isn't working.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

try this
It's more subdued than the other, not really a "wow!" dress. I like it though, but I think they picked the wrong model for it. I think it would be more flattering on someone curvier and "hour-glassier" - and with the right accessories...









oooh, this one! dress Adrianna Papell Shutter Pleat Gown with Beaded Waist

ugh, links not working.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

I like the first one in plaid's above post. not a whole lot of coverage in back, depending on the tattoo, though.
it's hard to find something with front *and* back coverage that's not mother-of-the-bride-ish.
i vote you say







to "them" and wear this. That's what I'd wear, if I had somewhere to go, boobs to fill it out, and, well, guts


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

this?


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

at Jeanine. I wish it were that easy. In college I didn't care so much, but now I have love handles







I think I'm going to have to go and try some on. It's hard because I'm still in the process of losing the weight. You are right that it's hard to find something that isn't mother of the bride-like.

I was looking on JCrew and found a dress I love but it's $700







The other one I liked is $300. I had a dress in college from JCrew that was phenomenal, I wish I still had it. So Mama is going to have to do some saving if I end up buying that one. It's an investment, right? Isn't that a good excuse?


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm a sucker for anything with lace

These are also options:
One and Two

I think I have to accept that I am probably not going to find a dress that covers everything without looking like Grandma, so I can compromise on the tattoo. I guess they'll think I'm a badass. This is my tattoo, btw. I don't think I've ever shown pictures of it.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

I love your tattoo.

The option one dress is very nice. I don't like the crossed-straps in the back so much but the front is very nice.

When I was the maid of honor at my sister's black and white wedding, a friend made a beautiful, floor-length, black, 30s style gown (she even made it as a nursing dress) for me. It was sleeveless but completely covered my back. It had a v-neck, draped bodice, with an empire waist, and skimmed the hips, belly and thighs before flaring out a bit at the hem. I wish I still had it, I felt so pretty in it, and it was one-of-a kind. I ended up giving it back to her so she could sell it, because I was supposed to do babysitting and ironing and cleaning in exchange for the dress, but was unable to







.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I like jeanine's second on and all of Katie's. I think your tattoo is beautiful. Maybe you shoud make sure it is fully exposed and not covered or marred by any straps. That is what I would do: fully covered or fully seen.


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree. The tattoo is beautiful, and I vote with MommaJB - fully covered or balls out









we all have excellent taste in dresses, IMO.

jeanine, I especially loved your pic


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

i like all the buttons down the side


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I am lucky to know such an awesome group of ladies with great fashion sense







Thank you all for your help!

I'm going to have to do some shopping in person and check out all these dresses, hopefully I can drop a little more weight before then. I have about 14lbs. left to go!


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

take your camera with you when you try them on, in case you need help deciding. this is fun!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I will!

I really wish we weren't all scattered around the country, you're the group of friends I could use in person! There's a commune starting about 45 minutes from my house....Just in case anyone is interested


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Mommajb* You are the sweetest







I passed out at 8:30 pm on the couch that night and went to my bed at 11. My angel of a boy slept all night and I was still a zombie at 5 when my alarm went off. I woke to a blanket of snow though and decided to call out from work - best decision ever!! Marty and I took a very cuddly nap and enjoyed a very low-key day yesterday. It was just what the doctor ordered&#8230;literally!

*Katie* IKWYM&#8230;I hate buying clothes for myself, especially formal ones. I think the dress is very pretty though I, myself, don't ever wear anything with a horizontal pattern on it. I just get self-conscious about looking wider than I already am. Maybe that's just pregnant insecurity talking though







I love the one Alicia suggested! I







the first J. Crew one&#8230;sooooo pretty!! I have to wait until I go home to see the tattoo picture&#8230;bummer!

*Jeanine*







I'd have to get some serious guts to wear that







It is gorgeous though!!

Well the last 48 hours have been much less eventful and I am so grateful for that! Thanks to the snow, I took yesterday off and just hung out with Marty. We watched movies, cuddled and napped, and played dinosaurs&#8230;pretty much the most perfect day ever. I even got Anderson's quilt finished and put away my sewing machine for the moment (DH's birthday dinner is Sat. night and my only place to work is the kitchen table). I even did a little online shopping - got a Kohl's charge (finally!) and ordered a whole bunch of new baby clothes for Anderson (saved a bundle too) and then got 2 slings on greenbabybargains.com for $30. They're the peanut shell kind, but I kind of prefer that setup, so I think it'll be good. It was exactly the day I needed and now I'm mourning it now that I'm at work!









Work is ok, but drama filled. A little less so than last week. I am still having lots of contractions, but they feel more like Braxton hicks now and not what was going on before, so I guess that's normal. I'm drinking like a fish and peeing every 20 seconds which is super fun - NOT!!! The bathroom is on the other end of the building







It wouldn't be SO bad, but I have to walk past 2 conference rooms and the kitchen on the way so it is like announcing to the world "the pregnant chick has to pee again"&#8230;soo not nice.

DS has been incredibly sweet and affectionate lately. I am so grateful for it, but of course I can't sleep and am having literal night terrors over the whole hospital stay. How am I not going to drive myself crazy in the next 12 weeks??!! I seriously have so much anxiety about being away from him - I can't stand it. I don't know how to make it better. I'm so bad at listening to rules to begin with that when someone is telling me I cannot physically see my child because of their rules, it just makes me want to freak out even more than normal. This isn't fair to him at all


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Mrsb - Glad things are gojng better.
Now, just to be a PITA - I'll have to tell you not to drink too much water, as you will flush away all those vitamins and minerals your body and baby need before they have a chance to be absorbed. So, drink to thirst, and maybe a bit more, but no need to guzzle gallons. Then you won't have to go pee so often









I'm sorry you are feeling so bad about the hospital rules and not being able to see Marty. Explore those feelings but don't let fear and panic overwhelm you. I know it is awful to think about, but Marty will absolutely be fine even if you are away from him for a few days - and you will be fine too. Try to focus on having a natural, short, easy labor (picture it, imagine it, go through it in your head every day, belive that it can happen for you) and being able to check out of the hospital soon after the birth. Do not give in to your fears, or your doctor's fears. Have faith in yourself and in your body and in Anderson - your sweet baby who knows when he needs to be born and how he needs to be born.

Now breathe, mama. A big breath in, a big breath out. Now do it again. Send love and light and warmth to Anderson with every breath in. Concentrate on sending all your positive thoughts into your belly as you breathe in, and send out every negative thought as you exhale. You are strong. You can get through all the junk that life is sending you, and soon you will be holding a sweet baby in one arm and your beautiful Marty in the other. Peace.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **jeanine** 
this?









that one!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't know what I'm doing wrong but last night proved to be one of the worst in history. I didn't actually go to sleep until 5am and was up at 7:30. I don't know how much more of this I can take. I'm sitting up with her now, I will try anything at this point so perhaps she needs a later bedtime. I was so tired this morning I smashed a glass on accident and cut my hand and foot all to hell. At least Liam sleeps all night.

I got my new books today and have been reading through them. Positive Discipline A-Z is okay and has some good tips but is definitely pro-Ferber/CIO and night-weaning at 3 months. Not sure why supporting your child's emotional well-being stops at the bedroom door, kind of conflicts with the whole point of the book. I skimmed the how to talk book and it seems like a good one.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

I was taking a nap today and heard Yann crying and crying and crying and screaming downstairs. I woke up an asked what was going on. DH just said he was crying for no reason. I answered that maybe he was crying because he wanted someone to take care of him. I went down and got him and Dh said "Yeah, that's right. Pick him up so he learns he just has to cry and you'll come get him. He cries all the time. The nothing wrong with him, he just wants to cry. All he has to do is cry and you come running"








Yann stopped crying the moment I picked him up. The reason he was crying was because he wanted to go to the store with Dh but didn't want to put on his caot, so DH said he couldn't go without a coat. Fair enough, but I guess Yann understoof that he just couldn't go at all, so he was crying all that time. And all DH had to do was comfort him and he wouldn't because he decided that Yann didn't have a valid reason for crying, and that if he held him Yann would think he could cry whenever he wanted something. WHAAAAAAT????!!!!!

I'm so sad and angry. How can he think that? I have never left the kids to cry all alone, and I didn't think DH did either. Does he really not see that our kids are happy BECAUSE we respond to their needs? I was gone all morning with dd and Dh said that Yann cried all morning too.







And now I'm thinking he was crying because his father wouldn't comfort him and decided he should just get over whatever was upsettting him on his own. I just can't believe that DH doesn't see that comforting a child = child stops crying. Ignoring a child = child cries more. But he said I was talking nonsense when I said that to him. After over 11 years of gentle, attachment parenting of 4 kids...I just can't believe this.


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh Plaid, how sad for you and for Yann.







Dh very, very occasionally says something along those lines--like we put together the baby swing and Lucy got in the seat part when it was on the floor, then wanted to get into it when it was attached to the swing and started bawling hysterically. Well, I don't really CARE if she gets in the swing and I wanted it put together now instead of after she's already got the emotional strain of a new sibling for just this reason, so I let her get into it. He said, "Well, now she just learned that if she screams loud enough, she gets whatever she wants." I was like...seriously? ONE instance is going to permanently affect her outlook on boundaries? He realized the error of his ways, thankfully, but sometimes I think he just suddenly (for no apparent reason, since Lucy is actually an incredibly easy-going, well-behaved kid!) gets that fear that we're going to have one of those out of control kids who recognize no boundaries or something. His parents were very authoritarian in their discipline so I know it just stems from feeling like parents as The Authority is "normal," but it always baffles me. I look at Lucy and see a really wonderful kid who thrives on our gentle, loving parenting methods and just wonder why he thinks the potential for her to just explode into some kind of monster demon child is hovering below the surface.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ishyfishie* 
Oh Plaid, how sad for you and for Yann.







Dh very, very occasionally says something along those lines--like we put together the baby swing and Lucy got in the seat part when it was on the floor, then wanted to get into it when it was attached to the swing and started bawling hysterically. Well, I don't really CARE if she gets in the swing and I wanted it put together now instead of after she's already got the emotional strain of a new sibling for just this reason, so I let her get into it. He said, "Well, now she just learned that if she screams loud enough, she gets whatever she wants." I was like...seriously? ONE instance is going to permanently affect her outlook on boundaries? He realized the error of his ways, thankfully, but sometimes I think he just suddenly (for no apparent reason, since Lucy is actually an incredibly easy-going, well-behaved kid!) gets that fear that we're going to have one of those out of control kids who recognize no boundaries or something. His parents were very authoritarian in their discipline so I know it just stems from feeling like parents as The Authority is "normal," but it always baffles me. I look at Lucy and see a really wonderful kid who thrives on our gentle, loving parenting methods and just wonder why he thinks the potential for her to just explode into some kind of monster demon child is hovering below the surface.

Yann is a really easy-going well-behaved kid as well. He is such a happy boy and rarely cries - which makes it even harder for me to understand this. And when he does cry it is so easy to comfort him, and not just with the breast.
DH does come from a family where they just don't show emotions or affection, and I imagine he was left to CIO alone, and belittled for crying or being a "baby". ugh


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Plaid,







and







How tough for you to confront this in him now. I am sorry to do a fly by on this.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Plaid

Could something else be going on to make him respond (or not respond, rather) that way, like something unrelated? I'm sorry you are having to deal with this, I hope you both can get it sorted out soon.


----------



## leanbh (Mar 22, 2007)

so sorry, plaid. it can be so difficult. like katie said, it sounds like something else might be going on in his head. i know trev gets more impatient with ro when something's stressing him out. hope it resolves soon. i explained it to trev as "those are her words to communicate with us. when she doesn't have the words in her head or can't get them out quickly enough, she gets frustrated and sad and cries. she sometimes doesn't have the vocabulary to turn to when she's upset, and so she cries."
and that explains it well because we don't have a whiny child, and yes, she has the vocabulary of a four year old (totally serious), but it is sometimes difficult to remember that she's two because she has the words and communication skills of an older child. that doesn't mean that she can always access those skills when she's emotional. she's two. there's bounds to be faults when you've only been doing anything for two years, let alone trying to learn EVERYTHING.
anyway, i hope your dh can see a bit more clearly soon.


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

plaid~ sometimes it really does seem like we're on different parenting planets than our partners, eh?









MrsB~









katie~ "Not sure why supporting your child's emotional well-being stops at the bedroom door" AMEN. I hope you get some good advice, and soon. I just checked out HBOTB and HTOTB (again)...

I had a strange postpartum-new-mom-of-two meltdown today: I dug out C's old infant swing and spent some $$ on pacifiers at Target yesterday (breath) and I put DS into the swing with a paci this afternoon in order to give some attention to C. I really don't know how moms of many (







you) or moms who parent alone most of the time or all of the time (







you) deal with more than one kid. I am so conflicted. Yes, I wear DS all the time. And yes, he's brand new so I expect the nursing all the time, but the newborn care feels so different while simultaneously caring for a nursing toddler. I want to give them the same experience, which I realize I logically can't, and that DS gets to benefit from my experience as a mother... but this experience lead me to a paci and a swing?







so anyway - DH walks in, took in the scene mouth agape, and I started to bawl. I attempt to lay down the rules for swing and paci usage. While I fear he will over use both or one, I know I am projecting my fear that I am an uncreative and worthless mother who relies on DVDs, swings, and pacis to keep her children calm.

I feel like I am losing myself here in NYS. The parenting/social/lifestyle/monetary scene is *so* different. I have found a(n extremely small) pocket of like minded mothers but the pressure to "keep up" and "fit in" is extreme here - and DH totally buys into it.

/end rant

Thanks for listening


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks for the hugs, mamas.

I know DH is stressed about work and looking for a new job. He was a lot more patient with and attentive to Yann yesterday.

Faliciagayle - I'm sorry you are having a rough time. I remember struggling and crying and hating life after my second baby was born. She was fairly high needs, and ds1 had just turned 2 and it was so hard. There were times when I would have to leave dd screaming in the swing so I could take care of ds and I would feel so guilty and like a horrible mother. We really do need more hands and arms (and cooks and housecleaners) to help us when a second baby comes along, and most of us don't have the support we need.
You know that things will get easier as ds gets older, and you are and will continue to be a fantastic, loving mother to both of your children.
Don't be afraid to ask for help and accept help. I was so afraid that people would judge me for not being able to handle things that I didnt' ask for help, even though I REALLY needed it.
Take care of yourself.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Plaid, dh is much more gentle than I am so I have trouble relating. I tend to get hung up on NFL as proof of AP even though it doesn't owrk that way. I really hope gently discussing it outside the moment helps at least a little. Perhaps he is shutting down emotionally as he processes his other stress and it isn't really indicative of how he wants to parent?

FG, It isn't all bad. Have you been following the other discussion on AP and NFL? A strong footing in this world is what you are trying to give your children. There are many paths to this end but they almost all have a strong momma alongside them. Don't forget to take care of your needs. If that means a swing and a paci, climb in.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

FG -







I can remember what that feeling was like in the beginning. I felt so guilty for using a swing or bouncy seat, more than I ever used it with Liam. But then I'd look at her and see her happy and content, and I'd see Liam getting his needs met, and I felt a lot of relief. I wish I could have done things differently, but in the end everyone gets what they need and I've maintained some semblance of sanity by taking care of my needs as well. I feel like a better mother because I've learned to let go and relax. That's what number 2 teaches you.

There is more than one path, as JB said. The truth is that everyone will adjust with time, you'll find a groove that works for you and sometimes that means doing things we said we'd never do with the first child. And that groove will adapt as your children change. In being a part of the AP community you feel a sense of pressure to reach an unrealistic standard that frankly does not exist, anyone with multiple children will attest to the fact that some shortcuts have to be taken but that doesn't make you any less of a kind, gentle, loving mother. Anyone who says otherwise is crazy.


----------



## Sabo (Sep 22, 2006)

*Katie,* so glad that Andrew will be home soon! I like the first dress that you showed and think that if it opened in the back, your tattoo would almost look like an accessory with the dress, lovely.
*FG,* I've come to realize that our children will have the best possible childhoods if we are the best possible parents that we can be. Sometimes that involves doing something or using a tool that we never thought that we would need. So you do all the things that you planned to do, but you also take detours along the way. Don't beat yourself up; just know that our children will carry with them all the nurturing, safety and love we give them over the years.

My uncle passed away this weekend and I'm debating whether I leave dh and Aili home or take them with me to the service. It is about a 7 hour drive and about 2-3 days of not fun, especially for a 29 mo old. I went to Atlanta for 2 days in July without her and she was fine with that. I, otoh, forgot to bring my pump, so I was pretty miserable. Dh keeps asking me what I want to do and I just can't figure it out. It seems to make more sense to just leave them home, but at the same time, I feel somewhat uncomfortable with that plan. I don't know . . . just thinking in print.


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks mamas


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Katie* I finally got to see your tattoo picture&#8230;it is beautiful, the tattoo and the picture. Very sexy!!

*Plaid* I totally







you!! Thank you, mama, for all your kind words. If I get to experience labor, I will do exactly what you said and know that my first born is in capable hands&#8230;just wishing they were mine. So hard to let go during this process!!

*Katie*







I hope you're ok. Be careful mama.

*Plaid*







mama&#8230;I hate when a DH isn't supportive. I've had what feels like that same exact conversation with mine. Especially at 3 am when I'm the one up with DS, but he's being "disturbed" by all the noise.














mama&#8230;we understand at least!!

*Faliciagayle*







we are our own worst critics. Don't be so hard on yourself. You did what you needed to do and you could have definitely done worse! Wouldn't it have been worse to leave him in the swing crying? I mean, you took care of all his needs for the moment to tend to your first-born. She needs you too. I can only send supportive words as I can't possibly understand (yet) but your current fears/dilemmas are ones I share in my ever-worrying brain. We don't judge you - just know that. Feel our







and know it'll all be ok. You're doing the best you can and that's all your kiddos can ever ask of you. Don't worry, even if you're a perfect mama they'll find fault with you later and blame you for everything when they're older









*Sabo*







mama&#8230;that's a tough one. I absolutely hate going anywhere without DS as you can read from my posts, but that's a very personal decision. You need to do what is best/right for everyone involved.

I feel like our group needs one gigantic







and it would be so much better in person!! I saw the doc today and he said "all is well." Then he said everyone gets a "one-time pretend emergency" which







me. My trip to L&D last week was not pretend!!







. Then we talked about removing my uterus&#8230;fun times. He said he can't do it until 6 months post-partum and that he'd leave my cervix and ovaries intact. That made me happy though I was kind of hoping that if I'm going to most-likely end up with a c/s anyway, it would be nice to get it all over with at once. He said he hopes I decide to wait it out on the hysterectomy because I'm so young, but given my history of problems, he understands why I would make that decision. This is our last baby, so I don't really see the point of worrying about BC after DS2's birth&#8230;I guess we'll cross that bridge when we get there.

So, DS got some Trix yogurt yesterday which I will never ever buy again. It is bright blue and he cannot process blue food coloring to save his soul. He reacts so badly to it - hyper, crazy, tantrums, violent - it was a horrible evening. Anyone else have experience with this? Know how to end it faster if an accidental ingestion occurs? No amount of gentle parenting, soothing activities or attention helped for anything&#8230;it was a nightmare and I am going to speak to his school about making sure they don't give him any artificial blue coloring either. That should be fun - NOT!!







Oh the joys of parenting in today's society of artificialness.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Not much to post, but want to send big







to everyone! I agree with Jess that everyone seems to need it!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks Jess - That picture is from about 6 years ago.

Sabo - That's a tough one. Is it possible to have them come along but not to the service? That's what we've done for funerals, one of us stays behind wherever we're staying depending on which side of the family.

Day three of no sleep and I think I am finally at my breaking point. I have literally spent every night for the past three nights awake patting her back so she'll stay asleep. The instant I stop or fall asleep she's awake. Nothing is working. It's to the point where I bring them both downstairs and just fall asleep on the couch while they're awake in the morning. Sleeping for an hour on the couch isn't cutting it though, my patience has run out and I have no motivation to do anything. We've been eating nothing but take-out. I got one okay night out of her after we started the new routine but that was it. So if anybody has any words of wisdom I'm all ears, otherwise I'm going to be checking myself into a mental hospital


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

Big hugs to everyone from me too. I know I don't participate all that much here, balancing full-time job, family, a grad class, and extended family.

My mom died, a little over a week ago. She was diagnosed with cancer while I was pregnant. We'd been up over the holidays for a long visit, then came home. Went back up to visit when she went into hospice. DS didn't see *everything* 'cause there was no need for that, but he did get to see his Grandma sick, and getting sicker, and dead, and at the viewing/funeral.

He talks a lot, but not very articulate. But he's certainly been more huggy, and sometimes he'll cry.

When we started this last road trip, the nightweaning went out the door. Too much comfort, and he couldn't really nurse in the early night when I'd left him with DH to visit my mom. So now that we're home again, we're slowly trying to get back to our own routines.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Katie, Plaid is going to shoot me but... Sometimes babies fuss a bit when they are learning to fall asleep. I don't mean CIO, barfing in a crib, that'll teach ya' crying. If she is clean, dry, well fed, warm enough, cool enough, hasn't slept in 3 hours, it is 8 pm, you have comforted her to sleep once already and now you want to pee, try to put her down somewhere safe.

Go to the bathroom, wash your face, brush your hair, start the tea. If she is now fussing or still fussing, go in to console her, calm her down, repeat. It is hard, it is more fussing and more up and down but...maybe in the long run she will sleep without you without feeling abandonment? maybe in a swing? maybe with a stuffed bear with a heartbeat? maybe on sheets that were warmed with a heating pad? maybe with a paci or a lovey. You can introduce a lovey by holding it when you nurse her so that it has good smells and associations for her.








You need a break. I don't mean to make a suggestion that offends you or others but if you are alone and at a breaking point it is time to try something different. I am sorry to problem solve if all you want is a hug.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm not offended, I know it's come to that. If I could do things differently I would but I just can't function this way anymore. I'm miserable and I resent my children and this isn't the kind of mother I want to be. She has a pacifier but isn't attached to it, she has a giraffe that plays white noise and womb sounds. I feel like I have done everything I possibly can to comfort her and get her to sleep at night and none of it works without me sacrificing my own sleep. I really appreciate the support you've given me


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

If I was still in NC I'd come give you a respite. You need a weekend in a hotel, a couple of massages, and to be held by your dh knowing your children are receiving tlc. I know you and Laine are still too attached for that but we don't blame you for needing it.







and


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

Katie - nothing to add but big gigantic hugs coming your way.

kcstar - I'm sorry about your mother. (hug)

Can we have a virtual margarita party again?


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

BIG hugs, Katie and kcstar.









Having a pretty miserable day here. Kids have been NUTS (like throwing big rocks at the fence until they broke two boards?!?!?), I feel rotten, DH is here and helping but none of us is reacting well to the insanity of children who aren't even *trying* to think about what they're doing.

And I'm bummed, frustrated, etc., 'cause I thought maybe we were going to get a BFP this month. And, instead, AF showed up... a week EARLY.







I'm trying to to figure out what might have made such a big jump happen to shorten my LP so much, but no one seems to have much of an idea. Tried calling my MW but I know she's at or going to be at or was at a birth, so I haven't heard back. Anyway, taking stuff to try to help my mood. Going off to home group which is usually encouraging; nice to be with good people. And Judah napped a bit in the car and then snuggled sweetly, so that was good...and I got to lay down for a few minutes with him. Hoping my energy and mood are boosted at least a bit for the rest of the evening.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Bigs hugs to everybody!

kcstar - I'm so sorry for your loss

Katie - I hope Laine figures out that sleep is delicious and fun so that you can get some sleep yourself.

mommajb - I don't shoot anybody that gives good advice







There is definitely a difference between leaving a baby to fuss/cry a bit while you attend to your needs and leaving a baby to CIO just because.

Heather - sorry about AF. I know that's disappointing. Is it is heavy as a regular period, because it might not be a real period if it is a week early. Sending you relaxation vibes for this month and babydust for the next cycle.

I just found out that a friend back in France has stage 3 breast cancer. She seems to be in good spirits but will be going for a fourth round of chemo soon. She has two boys, age 6 and 10. Please keep them all in your thoughts.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

kcstar








Plaid








Heather

We all just need big giant hugs right now and the universe needs to stop the nonsense.


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Katie* Well 6 years ago or 6 days ago, it's still a stunning picture







I'm so sorry you're having so much sleep trouble. I remember those days vividly with Marty. I thought he'd never sleep and it took a really, really long time until he finally did. The only upside is that by the time you're done with the sleeplessness your memory forgets it because you were kind of a zombie during that time. I know it isn't funny and I hope you get the rest you need soon. Be gentle with yourself mama







Wish I could do more









*kcstar* I'm so sorry to hear about your mom. No matter how long or short an illness, we're never fully prepared for the moment when it all ends. I'm sure you feel bad that your DS is mourning, but at the same time it probably brings you some comfort that you have someone to share your sorrows with. I know sometimes when my DS is sad and needs a hug I realize that there's nothing more in the world that I need at that moment than that hug and I didn't even realize it until he asked. Sometimes our kids are able to express the real feelings we protect ourselves from, I truly believe that.









*mommajb* I tend to agree, but you're braver than me







I know Marty was never one to cosleep. It lasted for about 6 months and even most of that was in his swing. He's never been a cuddly kid and trying to have a family bed just didn't really work out for him. I'd rejoice in the brief days he'd entertain it, but then rejoice more when he was back in his own bed because we were all sleeping better.

*Faliciagayle* Absolutely!!







I'm SO in!! Chips and dip anyone???









*HeatherB*







mama&#8230;I know how disappointing that is. I'm really sorry. I hope it works out for you this month. I don't care how much knowledge we have, the hope is always there that 'this will be the month' no matter how we try to keep our excitement down.







that the kiddos take a hint and start thinking first before they throw the rocks! I swear there's something in the air right now. Mine has been off the deep end for days!!

*Plaid*







for your friend. I'm so sorry. That's wonderful that her spirits are good though - that can make all the difference in the world. I hope it is a happy ending for all of them&#8230;it DOES happen more often than we realize









Amen on the universe stopping the nonsense&#8230;I've certainly had E-NOUGH! No more bad news, bad days, bad weather, bad coworkers, or bad feelings&#8230;seriously. No more! No more! No more!...to quote my 2 ½ year old









Today was a productive but hectic day. The whole week is a whirl wind and I'm supposed to get my stupid 1-hr glucose test in there some where







. The whole thing is dumb and I really don't have time for this. Ok, now I'm just whining. I have two midterms this week though plus a crazy hectic work schedule and we're getting a major snow storm, supposed to start tonight. DS has his Valentine's party on Friday (thankfully we got the treats into school already) but I still have to bake brownies for the party and make his teacher's gifts&#8230;I bought some really cute flannel prints to make them each a pair of PJ pants (there are 3 of them)&#8230;what was I thinking?? :crazy I know if I just do it already and stop procrastinating, that it's only going to take me a short time&#8230;I just need to get to it already. Maybe I'll get a day off tomorrow and we'll really have a lot of snow







. I could use the rest and time around the house.

Anderson has the sharpest elbows, knees, and heels I've ever felt. His movement is actually painful. I am sad to say I won't miss being PG with him at all. I want to enjoy this time, but it has been miserable. I hope that infanthood will be a more pleasurable experience. Besides, I'm way more excited to meet him and hold him than to be a big fat whale









We got our new car seat today







I talked DH into getting one for DS1 and DS2 even though he didn't really see the need. I got the Sunshine Kids Radian XTSL and installed it for Marty. Babies R Us is having a "great trade in" event so if we turn in his old Britax and the other infant seat I have, I'll get two 20% off coupons for in-store use off of two other items. Of course they don't have the Sunshine Kids ones in the stores, but I'll find another online coupon I'm sure. I had a 15% off this one and when you're talking $300&#8230;that adds up to a lot of savings!! It went in like a breeze, but holy heaviness!! I can't believe how much it weighs. DS is very excited for his new seat and I thought it was important for him to have the safest seat available - just as much as his new little brother. How could I really replace one and not the other, right?? I would have felt horribly guilty. There's so many other places to cut corners - I just can't compromise safety. Not to say his Britax wasn't wonderful, it was, but I'm already in love with the new seat and he hasn't even sat in it yet







It just fits better and it makes so much more sense. This will be the 1st and last seat for Anderson when we get his - how awesome is that!! It goes from 5-80 lbs and can rear-face up to 40!! Ok, free marketing over







I just had to share. I also got one of those wash pod tubs for the baby&#8230;it just makes sense!! Why didn't I think to do that the first time? Marty NEVER liked his bath as a baby&#8230;hopefully this will help.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

and







all around
Make mine a double









I'm back to going in to work due to uber employee drama which resulted in a termination. I'm not getting any of my work done, because I'm too busy doing someone else's. DH's aunt is coming up tomorrow to take care of the kids so they don't have to spend 10 hours a day being quiet in the office. It's so frustrating.

Is something weird going on astrologically?

You ladies are awesome. I want a commune, with margaritas and sexy ball gowns.


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **jeanine** 
You ladies are awesome. I want a commune, with margaritas and sexy ball gowns.

I concur! Having a miserable week here too. Lucy started getting a cold last Thursday but my mom and friend threw a "surprise" (sort of surprise, lol) shower on Friday night at our favorite little playplace, so I wouldn't have gone if I hadn't suspected it was a front for a shower...but we had a ton of fun, it was just some close friends and my aunt and cousin. Then the cold started getting worse and she started sleeping like utter crap...then I caught the cold...so now we're still sleeping like utter crap AND I have a sore throat, earaches, headache, and terrible head congestion. Lucy is coughing up a storm and I'm praying that part passes me by because I don't want to be hacking like that around Braxton Hicks and round ligament pain--the sneezing/nose blowing is bad enough! I just want it to go away before I go into labor, please?

Anyway, that's my complaining done.







I hit 36 weeks yesterday, have an appointment with the midwife today and then next week is the home visit, if I make it to then. I don't have any "labor is imminent" feelings, I'm just sick of panicking over every twinge because I don't want to deliver at the hospital! Once we hit this weekend, I'll feel much better, I think. I hope.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I was saying the same thing about something astrological going on.

I used JB's advice last night. Got a solid 5 hour stretch before she got up at 5:30, then took a nap while she napped from 8-11. I feel like a human being again.


----------



## Fridaxsky (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Ladies!







I am snowed in here in Ohio and have FINALLY had time to catch up and see what all you mamas have been up to. I truly believe it's serendipity because I am right there with all of you who are struggling with the decisions we make for our 2nd children.

I have been tossing the idea of when we should go for #3 (not any time in the near future, but somewhere on the horizon), and at times, I'm not sure if we should have any more at all because of the major guilt I've had with the things I've loosened up on with Oz. We still practice AP, but it looks so different than it did with Ezri. Lately, Oz has been super clingy and wanting to be in arms a lot of the time. I try to as much as I can (he's 24 lbs. now), but inevitably end up having to set him down to tend to Ezri or do some household chore, which always leads to tears. Ezri was never this attached at his age and I can't help but wonder if it's because I was able to meet her needs much more quickly and with fewer interruptions. Of couse, add onto that the constant harrassment that I'm "spoiling him" or "making him a sissy" by trying meet his needs







, and it's just a constant cycle of guilt and frustration. Okay - mama-guilt-rant over.

As far as an update, Ezri is so the two-year-old it's not even funny. She has found her sass and likes to give it out as much as possible. She is also really hitting a language explosion in these last few weeks and it has been so fun to get some more insight into her mind. She's been going to Montessori Toddler School twice a week and it has really encouraged her already strong independent streak - she will only wear clothes that she has picked out and put on, loves to help cook dinner and overall, just fancies herself as another little adult in the household. Oz is almost 10 months







and is just a charmer - loves to give hugs and smiles to everyone he meets. As I mentioned, he's super attached to me and his sitter, which is actually heartening since he's there all day, 5 days a week. She is a really wonderful person and very attuned to his needs which does make it easier. He is so much different that Ezri in terms of his size and physical abilities but they do seem to share the same sense of humor and it has been amazing watching them interact completely apart from DH and I.

I'm so excited to see how many of you are still in touch. It's amazing that what started out when we were all in the very beginning of our pregnancies has continued well into toddlerhood. It is so touching that you all are able to offer support to one another and so needed - this motherhood thing is no easy task! We all need some







and







every now and then.

Well that's it for now. Thanks to all those who made it through my novel of an update. Hope to be checking in here more when I can.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Fridaxsky How great of you to pop in.









Katie! 5 hours! That is awsome news! Just keep it up girl.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Frida - Nice to see an update from you







I don't think it's anything you did to make his temperament the way it is. Liam was a clingy baby and cried a lot and I thought I did everything "right". With Laine I'm kind of in the same boat as you and she's just a lot more easy going (except when it comes to sleep), so I don't think it has a lot to do with what we do and don't to.

So potty learning has turned a corner at our house. Liam discovered that if he pinches his foreskin he can "hold it" and by doing so he somehow made the connection that he has control of his bladder. He totally surprised me tonight after their bath because he was running around like a mad man holding himself (all while I was getting Laine dressed) and then he ran into the bathroom and grabbed his potty and ran out to the living room with it and plunked down on it all by himself. I was shocked. So I think trying out underwear is in our near future now that he has become cognizant of his bodily functions.

42 days or so to go until the long trek home begins


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Oh and I think we are weaned or almost weaned







The last few times he hasn't known what to do. He latches on and just holds his mouth there. I've tried to explain to him how to do it but he just ends up biting. I'm going to try again when I have more milk because my supply has tanked again. It makes me really sad because I'm not ready for it to be over


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Late to the party (stupid work) and a flyby (stupid work), but:

Yay Katie!!!! 5 hours!!! That's great!!!! I hope that's what *you* got, and not just what Laine got. Sorry about the possible weaning.

Hi Frida!

Ishy - just a couple more days till the weekend - you're almost there! And soon (not too soon) we will get more baby news


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Jeanine* That sounds like utopia&#8230;I'm so in! Sorry work stuff is not good. I can't imagine trying to get the kids to cooperate for that long every day. I hope it gets better soon









*Rachel* Take a breath mama - it's going to be ok. You're going to make it through this weekend just fine. That's really sweet that they threw you a shower - very sweet. I hope Lucy feels better and you are able to relax a little this weekend









*Katie*







for sleep&#8230;I'm so glad. Been thinking about you so much. I guess Liam took the literal meaning of "hold it"







- hey, whatever works!! I'm, personally, so grateful that their physical cues are so much more deliberate now. I had no luck at all predicting his potty needs before, but now we have a total "potty dance" going on or the similar "hold it" pose. It makes it so much easier even though Marty is pretty self-sufficient now, it is just nice that I can figure it out when he doesn't feel like using the energy







He might just be uninterested in BFing right now&#8230;have some faith. It might not be over, but if it is, at least it was his doing. It is much easier that way, I'd imagine.







either way&#8230;it never feels like the right time

*Frida* So good to hear from you!! I understand your pain on the two-year-old-ness&#8230;it is an epidemic







Wouldn't it be awesome if on their 3rd birthday it just magically disappeared?? Then again, the grass isn't always greener







Hang in there mama!









Well this is a quickie post from me because I am swamped. Been out of the office for two days because of the massive snowfall we got and I just refused to deal with it. I was working from home, but with all the mad Valentine's day preparations, birthday parties, and baby showers this weekend, I feel like I just cannot catch up. Work is really an inconvenience today (especially when DH is home sitting on his tush!!







)

DS has his "lover boy" t-shirt on today for his school party. He's so freakin' cute I just can't stand it. His teacher asked him if he'd be her boyfriend today and he said, "Ohkaaaay" like he knew what she meant and was agreeing begrudgingly







Of course he has no clue what she means, but it was pretty adorable. The other night when DH and I went out to dinner with him, DS and I shared one side of the booth and he was getting really snuggly. DH looked over and said "Gee guys, am I interrupting YOUR date?" It is so funny. I hope we have more moments like this in the future though I worry now having to share myself with two little men&#8230;I guess we'll see!!

Happy Friday mamas!!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Happy Valentine's Day!!!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

How are things, Katie?

Sleep? Andrew? Liam? Dinner? Flowers and chocolate?









David is home, the kids had expectations but no gifts, Chalrotte and Linus are still not well so there was no sleep. I did have some chocolate though.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Sleep is still no good. They were both up around 3am and I would have gotten up had I not looked at the clock. So Liam was led back to bed and Laine went back to sleep. I'm taking melatonin but I'm still not sleeping well, just have a lot on my mind.

I'm going to start her on infant probiotics in addition to digestive enzymes, same as Liam. Having spent several months not realizing what was going on with Liam in the fall I kind of feel dense now. I assumed it was a cold but the constant runny nose, diarrhea, and rash (now I know it's eczema) are definitely from a milk allergy. I don't know if she has any food allergies but it's the only thing I have left at this point. We'll see if it makes a difference.

Andrew is working different hours and should be online sometime today so we can hopefully talk on Skype. The first set of folks came in this weekend, I'm pretty sure I heard the big plane come in last night. They did a test of the automated system as well to alert us of days and times when we should expect them so now it feels really real. I also ordered my welcome home sign and that should be here early next month. I feel like such an emotional mess now that we are at the end.

No flowers but I did buy myself chocolate last week







I asked him if he bought me anything and he told me it was a surprise. I know what that means so I said you didn't get me anything did you. He said he kept forgetting







So no big deal I suppose, he left me a nice message this morning and another on Facebook. Dinner is still to be decided, I have to drive 30 minutes to get anything good but maybe we'll have Outback Steakhouse









According to the scale this morning I have 10lbs. to go until I reach my goal weight so I'm pretty stoked about that, I bought myself some new Spring clothes from Boden as a reward for my efforts.

I hope the kids are feeling well soon, enjoy your chocolate!


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

HI









Happy Valentine's Day.









DH is anti- Valentine's Day, so I have learned not to expect anything. I did make him a little valentine and when I gave it to him you would have thought it said "you are an a**hole" instead of "I love you" by his reaction. Oh well, at least he's predictable. sigh.

Yann was asking for "rockinroli" today. I finally figured out he wanted macaroni.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Happy Valentine's Day, mamas!









And happy Lunar New Year, too.









Katie, can't believe it's getting so close! Yay!! I hope the changes you're making will have a quick and positive effect on her health and, most of all, sleep. Steak and chocolates sound yummy!









Plaid, crazy men!







Love Yann's "rockinroli." So cute! It is quite the adventure to interpret their words at this age!









I made a last-minute run to Whole Foods last night, after napping half the day instead of doing my errands. But I wanted some kind of goodies for the kids, and hadn't gotten it done. (Don't ask me about the bank drama this week... ugh...) So I slipped it at 8:58pm and picked up some yummy iced sugar cookie hearts, cranberry orange scones, and a box of "monster valentines". Oh and a chocolate bar for DH.







I made up little bags for everyone for this morning. Each boy got a Valentine card that had a big, sturdy, round sticker, which they of course promptly put on their shirts to wear to church.







Then the each had a scone for breakfast sitting atop three cookies in the bag. They were thrilled! Judah looked in his bag and said, "Oh! Wummy!"





















Don't tell him he only got one cookie and not 3, though! I don't think he needs that much sugar.









DH and I are heading out here shortly to the first seating at a nice restaurant. Crazy that it's so much more expensive to go at 7 than at 5! Oh, well. Food will be yuummmy. And I still need to figure out what to wear!







DH is laying down with Judah now, who fell asleep in the car on the way home. He was riding forward facing for the first time, ever, today, because I'm moving carseats around and that was the best I could do. He fit well in the seat (SafeGuard Go; gotta love that it was super easy to adjust from 5yo to 2yo without uninstalling it), and was thrilled with it. I hope he'll be as thrilled when he moves to the zebra Marathon, rear-facing! So when he fell asleep, he was flopped forward. So sweet and sad, too! He often sleeps in the car, so being RFIng is definitely good for him.









Ok, gotta get everyone ready! Have a wonderful rest of the day, mamas!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I have to say I love the words and word combinations they come up with these days. Particularly when talking about food. Liam is all about the "Mmm it's nummy and good and deyicious and very, very good."

I hope you had a great time at dinner, Heather! The Valentine treats sound so sweet!

Dinner was good, Liam actually ate most of his for once and some of mine as well. The food on my plate is always better than his, according to him. We got to talk to Andrew for about an hour before he went to the gym. They went to bed later than usual so hopefully that means they sleep better. I am about to crash, I hope everyone had a lovely day


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Happy Monday!

We're going to have a visit with my midwife in a bit since I need her to sign some paperwork for Laine's BC. Andrew also informed me that his departure date has been pushed back to early April, so hopefully sometime during the second week in April he'll come home. Also got some good news on his paternity leave. Originally I had thought they would combine it with his block leave and not give him any extra time, but they'll actually add the 10 days on to his block leave so he'll have over a month off after he finishes his redeployment classes


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatieJD* 
Happy Monday!

We're going to have a visit with my midwife in a bit since I need her to sign some paperwork for Laine's BC. Andrew also informed me that his departure date has been pushed back to early April, so hopefully sometime during the second week in April he'll come home. Also got some good news on his paternity leave. Originally I had thought they would combine it with his block leave and not give him any extra time, but they'll actually add the 10 days on to his block leave so he'll have over a month off after he finishes his redeployment classes










Good news about the paternity leave!

Yann came to me this afternoon and said "me eat pasticine!". (plasticine)

I looked up the ingredients and while it is certainly not something I would like him to eat, apparently it is non-toxic.

Off to sew.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Katie, I am glad you are getting some good news.









On the eating/funny-talk front Linus said something that translates to, "Hot chocolate is a pretty brown just like chocolate."







He also likes a good cup of hot coffee but apparently that isn't as pretty.


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

Speech: We have the DVD collection of Signing Time Vol. 1. Totally great DVDs. Funny part - when Chaya says and signs "lettuce" she sounds like Leah, the deaf girl on the video. All other words she says as she normally would, but lettuce comes out like she's deaf every. time.









Sewing: aw, dude. I have so many projects I want to work on and no idea how to do it with the two kids.

Potty training/learning/whatever: who's got Sept babes still in dipes? We ECd pretty successfully from 2 to 11 months, but then crawling happened, we moved, and well, she's fought the potty ever since. I know she's ready physically... but she doesn't want to emotionally. Is this normal? Should I just cold turkey the diapers and carry around a lot of extra bottoms?

Katie: yay for leave! boo for weaning

Frida: Hi!

Heather: sounds like you had a nice V day! We went away over night (all of us), which didn't turn out like I was hoping but was nice none the less.

Mommajb: Chaya always threatens to drink my coffee, and I always offer, but so far, no dice







aaaand I really want to start running again. My body looks like it belongs to another woman.

ishy:























Jeanine: COMMUNE! Lets make it happen!

Jess: yay for new car seats


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Liam is definitely not going to potty learn anytime soon. I'm cool with it, he just isn't understanding the sensation of having a full bladder, having to pee, and what to do when he has to. Once he figures out all the steps and how to execute them we'll be good to go. He was EC'd until 12 months also, and then we moved and he refused the potty. I really understand why it's learning and not training now, it's not going to happen until he really learns and understands what his body is doing. I've tried the reward thing but I'd rather he be internally motivated to use the toilet so basically we just stick with lots of praise and if he goes when either of us suggest it then awesome.

Weaning - Definitely not weaned. He's asked to nurse every night for the last couple of nights. It's because of my milk supply tanking because of AF, neither of them are getting let-downs so he doesn't show much interest. I don't remember this happening with Liam. My cycles are so different this time around and I wonder if that's why. For the week prior to AF I have very little milk, don't get let-downs, and then for the four days that my cycle lasts. My cycles have also been extremely heavy, like the maximum strength feminine products are barely enough. After four days I have one day of spotting and it's gone. Very strange.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Hello everybody-

I woke up at 6:45, got dressed, took out the garbage, walked to the neighborhood store to get bread and stuff for lunch, came back, made coffee for me, poached eggs and toast and hot choc for Axel and Elsa, plus their packed lunches, then walked them to their all-day gymnastics class - 20 minutes away - did some grocery shopping, walked back home, finished Elsa's knitted/stuffed cat that I started a couple of years ago







, made a dentist's appointment ... After lunch I plan to fold laundry, finish Felix's stuffed frog that I started on last night, do some general cleaning before walking with Felix and Yann to pick up Axel and ELsa at 5pm. Then off course we have to walk back, and I have to get dinner on the table before Axel goes to his film workshop at 6:30. I am feeling like supermama for once, and I like it!

Yann potty-learned back in Sept/Oct. I had been putting him on the potty during diaper changes and when he said he need to poop off and on since he was a newborn, then he just decided he wanted to use the potty all the time. He was dry at nights for a couple of months before that. My oldest didn't potty learn until he was 3, and dd and ds2 were around 2 1/2 (and had accidents for awhile). Some kids just aren't interested, even if they are physically able to go on the potty. I think that is ok, certainly at 2 1/2 to 3 years.

Yann is still BF. I have mixed feelings about it. Some days I really wish he would wean, but I plan to stick it out until he is 3, then I may put a bit of pressure on him to wean if he hasn't already.


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

About potty learning: she's peeing through her diapers and she fights changes. I'm cool with waiting, but it's like all things ~ external pressure (real or imagined) is tough to deal with. And she was dry at night for nearly 6 months and now suddenly she's wetter than a fish in the morning. Could be all the milk she's drinking, which leads me to:

Weaning - I sort of wish she showed signs of it, but we're quite the opposite.

Katie are you still doing the Petite Seat?

Plaid, you are my hero!!


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Superpowers fading. No laundry folded, house not clean. Stuffed frog looking more like sad stuffed blob. oh well. Must get out the door soon anyway.

Alicia - I don't imagine Chaya would be interested in weaning when she's got all that yummy "newborn milk" to drink.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Alicia - Right now is a difficult time to try and potty learn, I'm sure you know that. She's probably regressing a bit because of the new changes. Liam's nursing picked up a lot at first after Laine was born because I had lots of milk, but after a while we did establish boundaries with nursing after he had adjusted to everything.

Petite Seat - I unpacked my sewing room over the weekend but I haven't renewed my hyenacart or done any orders since before Thanksgiving. My goal is to get licensing for a new one-size diaper that came out but I have to sew up an approval diaper for it. It's hard to decide what to get licensing for because there's a new "it" diaper every 5 seconds, but I think adding a one-size to my licenses would be a good idea. There's one other diaper that I might consider called a La-Di-Da, but I think for the sake of being cost-effective I'm going to stick with one-size pockets with embroidery options for a while.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Super Plaid! I still haven't even bothered to get dressed and it's almost 11, I'd say you've accomplished quite a bit!


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Mommajb*







for your kiddos&#8230;I had expectations and no gifts either







I really just didn't want to cook dinner. Seriously. Is that too much to ask??









*Katie* It must be such a relief that the end is so near on Andrew's deployment. I'm sure having him home will help things a lot once he's readjusted and the family is too. Your emotions are understandable - I'm glad you treated yourself and the kiddos, that's so important!! Congrats on the weight too&#8230;good for you lady









*Plaid*







I hate when men do that. My stepfather was very like that growing up. He never ever learned the words "thank you" apparently or that you are supposed to be polite even if you don't like/want something. Grr. It was super-thoughtful of you to go to the trouble though even though you knew he wouldn't appreciate it.







at the "rocknroli"&#8230;that's so hysterical

*HeatherB*







for fancy dinners - they are my favorite!! I hope you and DH had a yummy time. You're so sweet to your kiddos. I ended up getting DS a big-fat-nothing which is so unlike me, but I did promptly share my chocolate with him&#8230;not like he was taking no for an answer!

*Faliciagayle* We're completely in underwear except for bedtime. So sick of that part and wish there were some way to get my head wrapped around his wetting patterns. He'll go for like 3-4 days with no wet diapers and just about when I'm about to take away the pull-ups, he soaks the bed. Seriously??!! Grr.

Hey mamas&#8230;just haven't had 2 seconds to gather my thoughts and get on here lately. Finally here to wish you all a belated Happy Valentine's Day. I love you all every day so hopefully my being late on that one is ok









Feeling rather humongous these days and wishing the end were nearer than it is. I have so much fear over weight gain even though I'm nowhere near where I was with DS1. I started out about 15 lbs heavier though so that's always in the back of my mind. I just wish I could turn it off and stop caring but knowing I have to lose it all in the end is aggravating.

DH and I got in a massive argument yesterday about picking godparents. He wants his sister to be Anderson's godmother and I'd rather poke myself in the eye with a hot poker. I have so many issues with her that I don't even know where to begin. I wish after all this time he could see the bigger picture but every time things are bad with her he takes her side. It is really getting old.

Valentine's day was nice. We went to breakfast at the diner, just the 3 of us. DH wanted to do a "date" brunch and movie, but I wasn't really interested in having to chose between my guys on Valentine's day especially since DS is starting to understand the whole concept of the holiday. Besides we had a baby shower for my friend that I organized AND a birthday party back to back the day before and I was way too tired to be all romantic







We ran a couple errands afterward and then I actually got out of the house by myself for about 90 minutes to go PJ shopping for my upcoming hospital stay (boo for the hospital but yay for new PJ's). That was nice though exhausting. All this walking is wearing me down!!








at all the kiddos funny sayings. Marty called pierogies "froggles" the other day. He swears that's what they're called and corrects me if I say otherwise. It's pretty cute. His teacher this morning asked him if he'd be her boyfriend for the day (it annoys me, but I let it go) and he stuffed his hands in his pockets, started to blush, and in a very growly low tone goes "ohhhhh kaaaaay" like "well since you've twisted my arm"&#8230;he's so funny and gets embarrassed over the slightest attention anymore. Don't dare tell him he's cute or handsome in public&#8230;oh boy!!

*Anyone heard from Rachel???? Dying to know!!!*


----------



## Sabo (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Plaid Leopard* 
Yann came to me this afternoon and said "me eat pasticine!". (plasticine)

Aili likes to walk around when she has snots saying "Mmm, boogy," smacking her lips. So gross, but I remind myself that it's part of her body and boosts her immune system.

Thanks to those who gave me some advice last week about traveling to my uncle's funeral. I ultimately decided that I just wanted my dh and Aili to come for my own benefit, but that Aili would be much more content to just hang out with Dad for a couple of days and not having to ride in the car for more than 13 hours over the course of two days.

The last time I went away (in July), I was in such pain b/c I forgot to bring my pump, but this time I remembered it and didn't even need to pump. In July, I was working part time, but I've been working full time since September, so I didn't realize that Aili nursed so much less. I got home and she was super lovey, hugging me and saying, "I love you Mama. I miss you," and then very seriously,"Milka milk."

My dh said, "Don't you remember, we talked and you drink milk out of a cup now?"

She gave him a look, then looked back at me and repeated, "Milka, milk." He said the same thing again and then she looked close at me, leaned in and whispered, "Milka, milk." Dh and I cracked up. Yeah, so she's not done yet, but I have to admit that some days I wish that she showed a little less interest.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

froggles









Sabo - that is very sweet about Aili and Milka milk.

Is anybody still carrying their little ones in a carrier, I mean)? I pretty much had to give it up last year because of back and hip problems, and now Yann doesn't want to be carried. I did manage to get him in the Ergo when we traveled to France, but he much prefers the stroller.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Awww, love the milka milk!

The last time I carried Liam was when I was 4 months pregnant. It was during the period when grocery store trips were next to impossible and he had constant meltdowns, he didn't really like the carrier that much either. I think he was around 35lbs then. He's 40lbs now, there's no way I could even attempt it but I give him piggy back rides a lot. Piggy back rides up the stairs are a good butt workout


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm still here! Hit 37 weeks yesterday so we're good to go.







Did I mention the midwife estimated her weight in the 9.5 pound range a week ago today? I can't remember if I posted after that appointment or not! Trying to keep the house in a state of relative readiness. I feel like things are gearing up, but nothing "exciting" happening yet. My home visit is Friday and I hadn't thought I'd make it that long, but now I don't feel like I won't, lol. I'd like her to come this weekend, that'd be just a couple days shy of 38 weeks. My mom is still gunning for her to come on my birthday, which is the 27th. I'm gigantic and uncomfortable but spending the days just hanging out around the house with Lucy, so it's nothing intolerable. She's not sleeping well at all lately but neither am I, so as long as our awake periods coincide, it's fine.

*Weaning, pottying, etc:* Lucy's still in diapers, she "gets" the potty but doesn't seem too interested. She did pick out a potty movie at the library last night and has been singing the songs, LOL, so who knows? I figured it wasn't a good time to try to get her to use the potty before the baby comes anyway, and she'll probably treat it like she did walking and talking--she'll wait until even after she *can* do it, so that when she does it, she does it without mistakes. She's still nursing (most days) at nap and bedtime for just a minute at a time, though it's starting to feel more tolerable so sometimes I can let her go a little longer, but still only a few minutes. She seems very excited about the prospect of the milk coming back, lol, but I'm curious to see how she actually reactions. Lately, she sometimes latches on and doesn't suck at all, then pops off and laughs and is done. She's gone so long with the dry-nursing that the increase in colostrum seemed to kind of confuse her, so I don't know what she'll think of the real milk!


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

if Lucy is anything like Chaya she's gonna be one extremely happy camper when your milka milk arrives







YAY for making it to 37!!! May your labor and birth begin at the right time and be blessed and easy









I wore Chaya up until the end of the pregnancy using a ring sling. She only got became interested the stroller thing around 2 yo. Sometimes wearing her was the only way I could get groceries done. I think she'd still prefer to be carried/worn but Ilan is strapped to my chest all day....


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Yann was nursing last night and popped off and said "too spicy!". Then he tried the other said and apparently that was ok. Ha ha, didn't know my breasts had spicy and mild sides.

I had a dream that I was pregnant, and the midwife came and did and ultrasound at my house and told me that it was a girl. The rest of my dream involved how I was going to tell all of you that I was expecting! (Like, was I going to use the positive pregnancy test smiley, or just write that I was pregnant?) Also, we were all in someone's house together and Katie was getting dressed to go get Andrew and go to a ball. Maybe I am spending too much time on MDC.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

we're dreaming about each other

I can't wait for the age when Liam doesn't run every time I try to put his coat/shoes/clothing/diaper on or put him in the car/bathtub/bed. None of the fun tactics work, he's too smart for that. I literally have to chase him down. Occasionally when I can find a job for him to do he'll cooperate but I can't always do that. I just wish everything wasn't constantly a struggle.

Laine is now in the system as a human being that actually exists. Now I can file taxes once I get her SS#. Somehow even though Andrew was only taxed for 4 months out of the year, we're getting more back than last year. Something having to do with the EIC and making less taxable income. We do have a big problem with state taxes though. Somebody messed something up in his paperwork and now his state of record is NC instead of NY, so now I need to make sure we're not paying taxes to both state. It's always something.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Hi! I'm home from work, and caught up here, but now it's time to get the kids to bed. This work thing sucks...


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

"Mooooooommaaaaaa, It's morning."







It is a darn good thing he is so cute.


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

Deleting post


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Who gave these lo language?

L: I want an orange.
me: I don't have any oranges.
L: You should have an orange. I want an orange. Let's go to 'Roger. (Kroger)


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

LOL! Lucy told me to get dressed and go to the store to get her something or other yesterday.

Well, I really thought I might be going into labor, but nothing has happened yet. I had suspected this weekend though so I guess we'll see! Poor dh is on pins and needles, he insisted on coming home "just in case" today--I think he was just having a hard time concentrating at work and wanted the afternoon off, lol. Since I had a list of things to get done before the midwife gets here, I didn't object to him coming home so he could help clean.









Lucy's hair suddenly looks like twice as thick as usual, I'm not sure how that happened! I was afraid the baby might be born with more hair than Lucy has now, but I think with Lucy's recent hair growth spurts in length and thickness, we're safe, lol.

Anyway, I'll keep you ladies posted through the weekend in case there's any exciting news to share!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Rachel! Now I am on pins and needles.







I am so excited about these little babies.







for hair. I know just how you feel as Charlotte's is just beginning to fill in. Another 4 yo girl in her gymnnsatics class is still working on it and was so excited when she though she had as much hair as C. It makes me laugh because the other moms are working out elaborate ponies and fancy braids and I don't even really have to brush hers yet.

I have injured my foot and running is a no-go lately. I took one day off, one day on the elliptical and now I think I am going to have to look into pool running in order to maintain fitness levels. I see the athletic trainer again next week but I am pretty sure he will just say more time off or time to get an xray or some other news I don't want to hear. I am trying to deal with it but it is a set back. Either way I won't be used to the impact of running, at best I can maintain strenght and cardio fitness.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Yes you should have an orange mommajb! Why don't you have an orange?








Ishy - I'll be thinking of you. Can't wait to get a baby update.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Sooo love these little ones!









mommajb, I hope your foot is better quickly!! I'm sorry it's so frustrating to be hurt and restricted from exercise.









Ishy, can't wait! Will we get a play-by-play?









Having a rollercoaster of a day today.

I knew Judah was ready for a nap when I changed him and got him a fresh cup of water, but he doubly confirmed it when he spit half the cup of water all over the couch.







His fresh diaper was totally soaked on the front, but bone dry inside. At least it really was just water, right?









Judah is talking SO much and with such complexity that we sometimes have no idea what he's saying.







And when he wants to say something but can't come up with the right word (gee, he got that honestly!







), he says, "um, um, um, um, um..." until he figures out how to get his words out right. It's like he's a little big man now!









We've been watching the winter olympics, and all three have been "ice skating" and "snowboarding" through the house. It was quite a hoot to see Judah for the first time, one foot on each of two Brio tracks, bent over with left arm behind his back and right arm swinging, cruising across the living room.







He looked *just* like the speed skaters we were watching! Not sure if he picked it up from the TV or from his brothers' impersonations, but it was awfully cute!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Thank you for some normalcy here today.









I am getting the biggest hoot out of my little guy all of a sudden. I think they have been sick for so long but have finally turned a corner. We all got some sleep last night, the two girls are finally back in school after all the snow days, and it is coming together in a way that results in entertainment.

I just ran ds1 to the library. When we got home I pulled Linus out of the van and set him in the driveway. He stood staring at the icicles dripping, dripping bwtween him and the door. He pulled up his hood, grabbed my hand, took a deep breath and took off through the drips like some grand adventure.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Cute about the icicle adventure.

Yann has a new umbrella. He must take it everywhere. The problem is, he thinks that carrying an umbrella means he doesn't have to wear a coat.
-Yann, you need a coat. It's cold outside.
-No me need coat. Me have rella!

So, who is mixing the margaritas?


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

*mommajb* I know, right?







DS got very upset this morning when Dunkin Donuts was out of blueberry munchkins (we only stop on Friday's and he only gets 4







). He said "I want blueberry and chocolate." When they said they didn't have any blueberry, I told him someone ate all the blueberry ones. When he finished his 4 chocolate munchinks reluctantly he said to me "Mommy, I ate AAAAAAALLLL the chocolate munchkins." with a strong emphasis on the "I"...as if to say "so there!" It made me laugh...he thinks Dunkin has no more chocolate munchkins because he ate them all









*Ishyfishie* Oh I can't wait for your big news, for Caroline to be here, to see pictures...ah, new babies are so much joy







. Of course I'm sure I CAN wait and YOU can't







I hope you're doing ok and it's an eventful weekend for you, DH and your growing family









*Heather* We've been glued to the Olympics too







I







them. I've decided my boys will be Olympic snowboarders...now I have to convince them it was their idea and move us to somewhere wonderful like California







Think it'll work







I have a small obsession with Shaun White which gets renewed during the winter games...the rest of the year it's Tony Hawk









*Plaid* Make some extra for me!! We'll pretend they're virgin







Marty calls them 'brella and is quite obsessed too. I can't even tell you how many times I've sprinted in/out of the daycare with only a hood on because I didn't want to fight with him over who gets to "hold the brella!" with him shouting "Me do it! Me do it!"


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about the injury, JB. I hope you recover quickly and can get back out there.

Tonight Liam told me he had "pinkles" after his bath and showed me his hands. Apparently that means wrinkles







All of the language development is a lot of fun at this age. Liam and I taught Laine how to wave bye-bye today, she gets so excited when we do it. Very cute.

They've both been on probiotics for almost a week, Laine is sleeping from about 11 or 12 until 5:30-6 or so, and sometimes she'll actually go back to sleep if I lay her back down. Now if only my husband didn't insist on calling me at the exact time I decide to go to bed I might actually get some sleep. That tooth still hasn't come in, I swear she's going to turn one and not have a single tooth.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

I have a thing for Apollo Anton Ono (is that right?) We don't have tv, so no olympics here, and I don't know if he's in them. But I love me some big speed skater thighs


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Err, yes, Jeanine, Apolo (Apollo?) is in the Olympics this year. He's done quite well, too, and I've been so bummed to miss most of his races - even though they're DVR'd!







He seems really cool. They were doing a piece on his relationship with his dad earlier but I got a phone call and missed that, too!







It's a conspiracy, I tell ya.

Katie, so glad they're both sleeping better!! So tell me what the probiotics do? It sounds good, whatever it is!







(And, yes, I know in general, but as far as helping them sleep...)

Jess, let me know if that whole snowboarding thing works out for ya!







I'm more tempted than ever to take the boys to the home school ice skating day that happens once a month.







But I'm afraid *I'd* fall on my head trying to help them on the ice! Wonder if they have those walker thingies? I need to find out for sure... I am pretty sure Judah could just get out there and take off without one, though!!

I had a nice bright spot to my day, when I went out to get groceries. I called my midwife, whom I've been wanting to get some advice from and check in with. We had a lovely conversation. It's alway so encouraging and, well, happy to talk to her.














A friend who lives very nearby had a baby with her last week, so I'm hoping we can get together when she's in the area for a check in with the mama. Seriously, I need to get pg again so I can see her more often!









Sending big hugs to all the mamas tonight.


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll probably post more updates on Facebook than over here, but things are happenin'! Around 2:30 am, I realized I was having (painless) contractions every 3-4 minutes so I got up to time them for a while, continued to come every 3-5 minutes for 4 hours, then slowed way down and are now just kind of sporadic. I'm now starting to lose some mucus plug though, so looking like today or tomorrow will be it! Of course, now I'm tired, since we all ended up getting out of bed around 4. I've been meaning to pick up a new nursing bra and kept forgetting to order it online, and have been planning to sew some cloth nursing pads (heck, AND cloth postpartum pads!) but never got around to those either...so if things stay calm for another hour or so, we can pop over to this little maternity/lactation store that carries both and opens at 10.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Go back to sleep while you can Rachel!! I'm so excited for you!

Probiotics - Pooping better means no belly troubles during the night, basically







Laine had no routine to when she would go, sometimes she'd go in the middle of the night. Same with Liam. It's pretty typical with food allergies. Paring the probiotics with digestive enzymes helps to regulate their system. It's a full spectrum digestive enzyme, so it helps with all the of major food allergy culprits. Sometimes it isn't possible to know exactly what's causing issues and to eliminate all known allergens. She had some red patches on her chin that looked like eczema to me after I had yogurt, so that could be what's going on with her as well.

Today the weather is supposed to warm up so we might actually get to enjoy being outside. Liam and I had a rock concert in the living room this morning with him on guitar and me on maracas







These are the times when I wish an extra set of hands existed to take video.


----------



## Sabo (Sep 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ishyfishie* 
I'll probably post more updates on Facebook than over here, but things are happenin'! Around 2:30 am, I realized I was having (painless) contractions every 3-4 minutes so I got up to time them for a while, continued to come every 3-5 minutes for 4 hours, then slowed way down and are now just kind of sporadic. I'm now starting to lose some mucus plug though, so looking like today or tomorrow will be it! Of course, now I'm tired, since we all ended up getting out of bed around 4. I've been meaning to pick up a new nursing bra and kept forgetting to order it online, and have been planning to sew some cloth nursing pads (heck, AND cloth postpartum pads!) but never got around to those either...so if things stay calm for another hour or so, we can pop over to this little maternity/lactation store that carries both and opens at 10.

Ooh yay! Have a beautiful birth.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

ishy, peaceful labor vibes to you!


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherB* 







Err, yes, Jeanine, Apolo (Apollo?) is in the Olympics this year. He's done quite well, too, and I've been so bummed to miss most of his races - even though they're DVR'd!







He seems really cool. They were doing a piece on his relationship with his dad earlier but I got a phone call and missed that, too!







It's a conspiracy, I tell ya.

You're right, it's Apolo. We don't get tv reception, no cable, local small town newspaper, no radio. I live under a rock. What would I do without internet?

Today was a big day at our place. DS learned how to ride a bike without training wheels







. I know, he's 8







. But we live on a steep gravel road that's not very conducive to learning to ride a bike. DH took him to the track at the local community college last weekend, and then again today, and he mastered it









Rachel - I hope you get a good night's sleep tonight and have a big announcement for us tomorrow


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes, definitely hoping you get a good night's rest and have lots of energy for whatever or whoever tomorrow brings









Woohoo for Jacek, sounds like a great day! I still vividly remember the day that I woke up and discovered my training wheels were missing, I was NOT a happy camper.

I'm so happy because I finally figured out the internet for my Netbook. Turns out the first letter of the network key is capitalized and Andrew forgot to tell me that







It's so nice to not be trapped in the front room anymore, now I can actually sit on the couch and be comfortable and not kill my tush in the computer chair


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Yay for couch computing


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Good morning!

There are no more updates form Rachel - I hope that means she is holding her sweet baby in her arms as I type.

Yay for bike riding!!!

Katie - glad you are figuring out what is going on with Laine. Are you getting more sleep?

I have so much to do today. Laundry, kitchen, bathrooms, sorting...

We went to Cambridge yesterday to check it out (DH is applying for a job there). We weren't planning on going but DH thought it would be a good (not rainy) day to go. Of course, we spent more time on the bus getting there and back than we did in the town but it was a nice outing. It is a beautiful town and full of life - not at all like where we are now. Since the university is there, there are tons of cafes and bookstores and theatre productions and all. Apparently the home schooling group is pretty organized and cohesive as well.

Trying to think happy thoughts today. I Can't wait to hear from Rachel.


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

Unfortunately (or fortunately?), the lack of updates was just because I was sleeping, LOL! Got a decent night's sleep, wasn't feeling any contractions as of bedtime but around 5 am, they were FINALLY stronger and about 3 minutes apart, though still not painful at all. I figured I'd try to sleep through them since I knew if I got up at 5, dh and Lucy would be up soon after. It worked though and we just got up a little after 7. Contractions are still stronger but seem to be more like 5 minutes apart, I'm such a terrible contraction-timer! They were around 3 minutes apart when I was timing in bed, before Lucy started yelling that she wanted nursies (which she never does in the morning--she hasn't been nursing at her normal nap/bedtime times, but has been asking at other times of day...and then half the time, doesn't suck at all. I told her that doesn't help my labor progress, LOL!).

So, hopefully today's the day!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Ishy


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Hoping it goes quick and easy for you, Ishy









Good thing we took DS to the track yesterday. There's 8+ inches of snow out there this morning, and still coming down.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Nursing might be just what you need! That always made my contractions stronger, hopefully this is just an easy, drawn out labor and the rest will go quick. She's going to be here so soon!

Cambridge sounds lovely, do you think he has a good chance of getting a job there?

Sleep last night was AWESOME. They both fought going to sleep but were finally down around 8. I went to bed really late, around one, and was up with Laine at 5, Liam at 6. They ended up going back down until 9am when Liam woke me up and she continued to sleep until almost 11! Waking up at 9am was pretty fabulous, but now it feels like we just got up and the whole day is gone. now we're just having some lunch before naps and I can grab a shower. Beautiful day today so we'll get to enjoy that after naps.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Katie - I'm so glad you got lots of sleep.

Ishy - hoping you get some rest and that all goes smoothly.

Dh does have a good chance of getting the job as it is pretty specialised, and he was doing the same thing in Germany. The only thing is that it is only a temporary position, so if he does get offered a position we will really have to weigh the pros and cons of it.

We had a beautiful, sunny day. It is supposed to snow and rain and freeze off and on for the next week, though. This is one long winter. blah.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I made it to the gym and I think dh and I are going shoe shopping shortly. I want rainboots for walking the girls to school and he needs new shoes for the gym. If we both find them in this little town it will be nothing short of a miracle.


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Katie*







I hate teething. It is such a necessary evil. It destroyed so many potentially good nights for dS1 too...I just hope it'll be better this time around. I hope you get some sleep soon!!

*Jeanine* I'm pretty sure you can watch them on nbcolympics.com







My little sister is in love with him too









*HeatherB* Your new avatar is gorgeous







What beautiful kiddos!! I've gotten DS1 talking about snow boarding and Shaun White constantly now







DH just keeps









*Rachel* Sending you lots of







Sounds like it's getting close!!







for a quick and easy labor.

*Plaid*







that it works out for the job in Cambridge. Sounds like a wonderful community!!

Had a semi productive day today...up and to church, then breakfast with my boys







. Ran out to the store to pick up DH's late







Valentine's present, some stuff that was on sale, and some milkshakes for the gang







It's so warm (almost 50!!) out that I needed something springy...I would so love to leave this winter behind us!!
My sciatic is a mess, however, and that is certainly slowing me down. I can't sleep for anything (hmm...wonder why







) because I can't get comfortable but mostly because I can't turn off my brain. I just wish I could stop thinking sometimes!!
I can't believe it's already Sunday night...where did the weekend go??







I could really use another day off...these weekends go by waaaay too fast.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

ishy, these start-and-stop labors can be so wearing emotionally, but I do hope you're getting lots of rest and it's not too hard, physically. I can't wait to hear about a lovely, quick labor at the end of it all!









Katie, so glad you're getting more sleep!!







On the probiotics and digestive enzymes, what kind of enzymes are you using? Brand/something to look for? Judah has definitely got allergies but I'm not sure to what. It got so bad and he went to withholding stools after he started eating yogurt, so I'm pretty sure that's part of it. But, he seems to do alright with cheese. He's never had straight cow's milk, though he's had ice cream and even some milk in a smoothie before.







Anyhow, the idea of helping things out even without knowing just what it is sounds great! Someone mentioned digestive enzymes for DH and I the other day, too.









Jeanine, seriously, what WOULD you do?!







Apolo has been featured a lot on quite a few segments on the Olympics coverage. He seems like a really nice guy! I didn't see much of the Torino Olympics' coverage, but remember the same feeling from SLC's games. It really is too bad you don't have TV!







HOORAY for bike-riding!!







My DS1 learned pretty "late," too, but my excuse isn't as good as yours.







So glad he's enjoying it!









Plaid, Cambridge sounds lovely! I hope it all works out for you guys! It's been a looong winter for us here, too, and we're supposed to dip down to near-freezing again this week. Sigh. I like cold, I just don't have the clothes for it.









mommajb, how'd the shoe shopping go? How's your foot feeling?

mrsb, sounds like a lovely day! Do you have a chiropractor you can see for the sciatic pain? I have had horrible problems with my SI join in pregnancy (and beyond), and chiro work and/or massage have made a HUGE difference. You can check out http://www.icpa4kids.com/ for chiros certified to work with pregnant women, too. And, it can help you prepare for labor, too.







My DH took the avatar pic.







Too bad it's so tough to get all three in a decent pic together!









You'd think I'd be super energized after all the sleep I got this weekend. I took a long nap Saturday after DS1's spelling bee (he went out on an EASY word that he KNEW how to spell and *thought* he spelled right







) - like 5+ hours? Then I was up late Saturday night, but had a very interrupted, dream- and thought-filled 10+ hours of sleep, skipping church and lunch. Of course, Judah slept with me for most of those hours on both days, so it wasn't all as refreshing as it could've been. But I'm STILL zonked and still fighting a sinus infection (I'm assuming that's what it is at this point). Ugh. I finally took Advil earlier (along with Sinusalia) in hopes of stopping the horrible headache and, maybe, actually getting something done.

Then I managed to make dinner, and it was awful.







Should've been simple, and I ruined it. Bah. DH made more for the kids to eat, and let me eat some leftover chocolate cake. At least, by then, HE was in a better mood.









Anyone else have a little one who gets aggressive when they're tired? It's a sure-fire sign that Judah is ready for bed, but, yikes! I am looking forward to him outgrowing this.







He threw a hard-backed book at Iain tonight and Iain was HOWLING as though he were bleeding to death. Obviously, Iain was tired, too.







So Judah went straight off to bed... Thankfully, he's gotten back to sleeping better again, so putting him to bed when he's spent is actually possible.









Anyhow, too late again for me tonight... Must get MORE sleep. Maybe one day I'll feel human again.


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Mamas

I feel like Lucy and I have been gone forever. It has been a busy few weeks with work and we are back from a week out of town. Lucy is such a good traveler...I think she likes traveling more then being home sometimes because she has more of my undivided attention as there are not as many distractions once we are in a hotel room. I like it too. Have I mentioned that I don't like to fly...(I am much better then I used to be 'cause we do it so often), and that Lucy LOVES to fly. She will talk about it days before we are to leave. At the airport it was hard to calm her down. She was squealing and telling anyone that would listen that she was going on a "Pairplane" And then on the plane she loves to look out the window. It used to be that the minute I would sit down I would close the window and pretend I was elsewhere. Nope, not anymore. I am chastised by a 2 year-old if I close the window.









Anyway, we are back and I have missed being "in-touch". It seems that Lucy has had a huge language burst in the last few weeks. I am like Whoa...where did you learn those words....and can I just have a few minutes of quiet time. She literally talks until her head hits the pillow and then sometimes it is during her sleep too.

Ishy-







I am hoping GLV find you soon...Can't wait to welcome Caroline.









Much







Mamas....talk to you later.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Katie has a 9 month old, Rachel is waiting for labor kick into high gear... Am I the only one still waiting for periods to return? Not that I am anxious, just curious.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Heather - Liam can be violent when he's tired. Typically his mischief dial gets turned up to max and he runs around getting into things and yelling and has no regard for me trying to get him to do other things. The enzyme I got is Kirkman Enzym-Complete/DPP-IV. If you take a look at enzymestuff.com it has tons of really good info about them. He could be in the early stages of an allergy, when Liam started dairy at 18 months he had milk very, very rarely but he did have cheese, yogurt, butter, etc. He didn't show any issues with it. Around 2 I started giving him chocolate milk and regular milk and then we saw all of the issues start at 25 months. The enzymes and probiotics are a part of gut-healing, basically to regulate their system. A good multi-vitamin (we use Nature's Plus Animal Parade, it's allergen-free) and cod-liver oil can help as well.

Michelle - Liam gets excited about flying as well. I don't like to fly, but the last few times I've been too busy to worry about it. Seeing a kid who is so excited about it kind of makes me less nervous because I don't want him to think it's a bad thing.

Laine is sitting next to me in her high chair munching on some of her cereal puffs, she is half in the bag. She sits there and rests her head on her shoulder and looks at me and is so cute. I have never seen a child who smiled so much. But it looks like nap-time is upon us. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
Katie has a 9 month old, Rachel is waiting for labor kick into high gear... Am I the only one still waiting for periods to return? Not that I am anxious, just curious.









I wish I was period-less. Mine come back between 13 and 15 months. Pretty nice, but 2 1/2 years would be even better!


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

I got my period a few months ago - last summer maybe? I can't remember. I went for 26 months after my second child and that was nice.

Yann gets over-excited when he is tired and will hit sometimes.

Michelle -That's good that Lucy likes to travel. Yann loves going on the bus and the train. We are going on a 10 hour flight in April, so we'll see how he likes that. My other kids love taking the plane. They do not sleep on those 10 hour flights though, which is just not cool.

I was so tired today, I would love to zone out in front of the computer and then crash but I have to get the kids in bed and read them a story.

Night all.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Ugh, I'm having sleep issues with Liam. Instead of going to bed once and staying in bed, he's getting out 5 or 6 times in a row before staying in bed. He's not sleeping all night anymore, instead he wakes up in the middle of the night or really early in the morning and I have to put him back in bed. It's kind of irritating when this is supposed to be "mommy time" and my chance to get a break before bed and I spend the whole time leading him back to bed and trying to get him to stay there. I'm not sure what could be causing it. Laine's tooth came in full force today so hopefully that will give me a break for a while.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I hate to say it but totally normal and age appropriate. This too shall pass....


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

There's a low pressure system moving into our area tonight so I'm kind of hoping that gives labor the boost it needs! I've been having stronger contractions about 5-7 minutes apart for a couple hours now, still not strong enough to convince me it's "real labor" but strong enough that they're affecting my breathing during them, I guess?

I'd REALLY like to give birth before Wednesday afternoon. My midwife is very hands off and happy to let me refuse whatever I want to refuse, but her back-up OB has been reviewing my chart with her and wanted her to offer me a NST--which I'd be happy to do if it were in the office, but I'd have to go to the hospital where I had Lucy and I feel like I'd have an anxiety attack just walking in there, so I'd really like to not have to go there at all! If I make it to my appointment with the midwife on Wednesday, I guess we'll discuss it (and she said something like "we can schedule it for next week if you decide you want to do it," so that sounds like she's not worried and that would give me another week to give birth, lol). I'd finally meet the back-up OB at that appointment on Weds, too, so all the sudden all this fear of the unknown is making me nervous and I just want to pop this baby out and not have to deal with any of that!

Anyway. That's my rant for the evening. I was mean to dh today because he kept calling/texting from work to see if anything was going on, and after snapping at him, he finally "got it" when he started getting sick of all his coworkers asking what was happening, lol. It's not even that I mind being huge and uncomfortable for however long it takes for this baby to be ready (though obviously that's a factor to some extent), it's just the uncertainty that drives me crazy. As my midwife said, this "gentle" method of labor is easier on the body but harder on the mind!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
I hate to say it but totally normal and age appropriate. This too shall pass....

Is this a typical sleep regression kind of thing? I feel like we're bridging the gap between toddler and pre-schooler so I'm sure it has something to do with that, I just wish I could get a little bit of a break. I know not likely, but one can wish


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Rachel - Do you know why they want you to have a NST? I hope she arrives before you even have to think about it. She's going to be here soon, soon, soon!


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

*HeatherB* thanks for the info







I may look into the chiro. I generally don't really put a lot of value in them, but I'm getting desperate. It's crippling at times







Marty gets a little aggressive when he's tired too - or extremely hungry. I swear my husband is hypoglycemic (his dad is too) and it runs in the family. Hunger = extreme anger in these men and it is completely aggravating.







to you mama.

*Michelle*







Lucy - she sounds so sweet. I think your adventures sound like so much fun. I'd totally travel for work if I could take Marty with me. If only!! He's a big chatterbox too and also a sleep talker. He babbles in some incoherent language and sometimes seems very frightened which is disturbing, but it usually ends pretty quickly. I was a talker/walker when I was a child (my brother too) so this is only the beginning, I'm sure!!

*Mommajb* You have to be the luckiest woman alive. My period came back within 6 months with Marty and that was when I was technically nursing two babies (Marty AND Gavin). I can only







it takes longer this time!!

*Katie*







as soon as you get a break it seems one of your kiddos decide they don't like to sleep. I'm so sorry. Marty isn't the greatest sleeper ever, so I really feel for you. I hope it is a quick phase with Liam and he returns to better sleeping patterns soon.









*Rachel*







you really amaze me. You can do this mama!! You are so patient and determined - this baby girl is going to come and you're going to be so ready for her. Take a breath - it's going to happen eventually. Sounds like you have a wonderful midnight and an enthusiastic DH - you're a lucky mama!! Sending you lots of







and









DS was such an angel tonight. I have been having some pretty strong braxton hicks contractions every time I walk across the room







and I finally just passed out on the couch. He kept waking me up every 10-15 minutes by planting a huge kiss on me, somewhere on my face. He was so sweet and it was the perfect end to an annoying day.
Work has been extraordinarily hectic and stressful lately - lots of drama, completely overloaded, bad situations. I can't deal with it and am afraid it is manifesting itself in physical ways, like contractions. Today a construction crew broke a water main and that meant no water/bathrooms for at least 1/2 the day - not good. Thankfully around 3, my boss just sent me home. They fixed it after I left but I warned him if it didn't improve by the morning I was working from home tomorrow and he agreed. Thankfully he was reasonable about that!! It is supposed to snow here tonight/tomorrow morning though and Marty has picture day at school. I'm going to feel really bad if he misses it, but I'm not chancing the weather.
I feel like something has got to give and I just hope it isn't me!! I don't know how much more I can take and I feel literally like garbage ALL the time







Not the way I wanted to do this pregnancy. I am so grateful to have such an angel for a little boy - without his kisses today, impromptu hugs, and general wonderfulness, I think I would have just crumbled into a pile of tears.








and







to all of you tonight


----------



## leanbh (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **jeanine** 
I wish I was period-less. Mine come back between 13 and 15 months. Pretty nice, but 2 1/2 years would be even better!

you guys are so lucky. i got mine back at 3 months post-partum! that was with exclusive BFing! my family is known for being super duper fertile and for having our bodies not want to wait!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leanbh* 
you guys are so lucky. i got mine back at 3 months post-partum! that was with exclusive BFing! my family is known for being super duper fertile and for having our bodies not want to wait!

Super early here too, 5 months and 4 and half months for me. I feel like a freak of nature, it's like I'd need a baby attached to my boob 24/7. AF returning always coincides with the start of teething for us, I wonder why that is.


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatieJD* 
Rachel - Do you know why they want you to have a NST? I hope she arrives before you even have to think about it. She's going to be here soon, soon, soon!

It sounds like the midwife doesn't think it's necessary and said the OB wanted her to "offer" it to me because of my "history" (not sure if that meant the GD with Lucy, having a previous big baby, or what?). I don't know the OB so it's hard for me to know if she wants it done or if it's more of a CYA move...she's the ONLY OB within an hour or more of here who's willing to back a homebirth midwife, so I feel like she must be pretty laid back about things given my midwife's leanings, I just don't know.

Anyway, we had a very sleepless night, though not all Lucy's fault, and by 3 am I was in tears over not sleeping. Lucy crawled over and touched my face and kept saying, "Whatsamatter, sweetie?"







Dh got up with her at 3:45 and let me sleep, then I brought Lucy back to bed and we slept from 6-9, so at least I got SOME sleep! I feel like my body knows how important it is for me to sleep because the contractions always kick in once I'm ready to get up. They're finally stronger and somewhat painful but that's about it.


----------



## Sabo (Sep 22, 2006)

Fly by posting:

Plaid, I hope that your dh finds the perfect fit as far as the job hunt. With dh out of work, I know how frustrating it is when he hasn't found the right job.

ishy, you are amazing and soon that wonderful new baby will be snuggled up in your arms.

Katie, I feel your pain (divided by 2, since I only have one child) about the sleeping. Aili was sleeping so well lately, the whole night and recently she has begun waking at around 4 and taking a very long time to get back down. She also hadn't been waking with wet diapers for quite some time and over the past week, she has started that again. This is why she wears panties during the day but still wears a diaper at night.

Hi everyone else. Sorry to come and go so quickly, but I've got some crazy work to do. See ya later.


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Cute toddler phrase of the day:

I colored my hair today (same color, just doing my roots). Jamison called it "painting your hair".


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Lindsay* I wish I had a good reason that AF came back so soon for me...no fertile myrtle here







Just lucky I guess and AF couldn't wait.

*Rachel* Lucy sounds like the sweetest little girl. I can't believe you made her a devil for Halloween







I'm sorry you're not sleeping. I hope you're able to get some good sleep in before Caroline arrives









*Sabo* No need to apologize -







to you!!

*Jeanine*







Marty sees pictures of me from before I colored my hair and says it's not me...I guess my color has gotten a little off base!

Here's our cute toddler phrase of the day...
I recently decided to start knitting again (haven't done it in probably a decade if not longer) and Marty says to me:
"Mommy, me use one of your noodles?" He insists they're knitting noodles







I just squished his littled face, kissed him and told him not to poke his eye out









Came home from work early again today - this time it was 11 am though which was nice. We're getting all kinds of yucky sleet and snow, but I made the trek in so Marty could be in his school photos - I know, priorities








At 9 am we discovered the water wasn't working AGAIN and by 10:30 I told my boss if it wasn't on by 11, I was leaving and he just looked up at me and told me to go home, work from there







. Now why can't I have this arrangement everyday?
While he's being so accommodating to me, however, he's really creating some drama with one of my coworkers. It is making it horrible to work there and very stressful. I have contractions literally EVERY time I get out of my chair to go anywhere. I'm not sure if that's normal, but it sure isn't pleasant.
Right now all I want to do is curl up, in my house, with knitting noodles, my sewing machine, my cuddly boy and a cup of tea and never, never, never come out again. Even Marty said to me when we got home from school "We are not leaving here! It is too yucky out there!" Clearly I have weather issues and I'm a little vocal about it









Hope you are all having warm and snuggly days. I love you all


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Jessica - glad you could go home and use your noodles








I hope the work stress ends soon








Sabo

Hang in there Rachel - it won't be long.

I was putting on my favorite pair of pants today and Yann said " I don't like you in those pants." Okaaay, thanks dude.

He also says that brushing teeth is boring, as is putting on pajamas, or getting dressed. " I hate brush mine teef. It's boring!"


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Jamison doesn't like to go to the office because "it's bo-wing." #1 was probably 5 before he knew the word boring. Older siblings sure make for precocious 2 year olds.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **jeanine** 
Jamison doesn't like to go to the office because "it's bo-wing." #1 was probably 5 before he knew the word boring. Older siblings sure make for precocious 2 year olds.

so true.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Not only did they not know the word boring but they thought it was exciting to go to the office with Daddy...


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

hi mamas
reading but having a hard time posting.
Just want to







at cha and







alls y'alls


----------



## leanbh (Mar 22, 2007)

congratulations, rachel!

and







little caroline allison!


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

CONGRATS rachel!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsb422 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Plaid*







and







At least Yann is honest







I love the things they come out with...even when they aren't what I want to hear!!
*Jeanine* M hasn't learned that word yet and I'm happy for it!! I can't imagine how much I'll hear it once he gets the hang of it









*







WELCOME TO THE WORLD, CAROLINE!! CONGRATULATIONS RACHEL & FAMILY!!







*

So excited for Rachel's new arrival...*sigh* so sweet


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Rachel!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Congratulations Rachel and welcome Caroline!!!!!


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Congratulations Rachel!!!!!!

I can't wait to read all the details.

Caroline is so beautiful. You and your family must be over the moon.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

I want another one!


----------



## *jeanine* (May 29, 2005)

Congratulations Rachel!
Welcome Caroline









I'm also anxiously awaiting details. So glad there's pix already. She's gorgeous









I want all of you to have more so I can live vicariously through you. Three's my limit. Although if there were a guarantee the next would be like Jamison....


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Plaid Leopard* 
I want another one!

Oh No! Have you got the baby bug?


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I know, seeing another sweet baby makes me want to have 10 more! I think I'd have to be committed though, so not for another year at least. I need a break. I also need a guarantee that my husband is going to be around for it first.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Putting it all together I usually come back to the idea tha I want to have _one_ baby. Being able to nurse and attend to just one other person's needs rather than balancing so much makes the newborn days sound blissful. I love my 5 but adding another one would probably send me over the edge...


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

As hard as this transition is, as much as it bites not being near family, I keep thinking "I'm not done yet"


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't think I'll ever be able to say I'm done. I love the idea of lots of children and babies and all the fun and chaos that goes along with it. Andrew just likes making them







I think this is a disease that runs in my family, probably why my grandmothers had 9 and 12 children.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

And here I am saying this while holding a baby who won't sleep anywhere but my arms today. I must already be crazy.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Katie, I used to think I would love the chaos tht comes with it but from this side I covet quiet. I am sure once I get the quiet I will be lonely.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
Katie, I used to think I would love the chaos tht comes with it but from this side I covet quiet. I am sure once I get the quiet I will be lonely.

I guess I come from the perspective of having a huge family and I always liked it, sure there was/is a lot of chaos but I always liked having lots of people around. After doing this for the last year with two kids I kind of just say well what's one more, if I can do that and I haven't run away kicking and screaming I can handle anything. Like you say, it will be quiet one day.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

I would love to have one more (two more if I were younger, and we had more money, and more support...) DH says he is done, but seeing as all four of our kids were oops babies, it is conceivable that we'll have one more someday.
I always wonder when/if I will get to the point of knowing that I am done, and really don't want to have another child.
Iti is strange, I have been feeling overwhelmed and stuck these past few days - but really that has more to do with the lack of money and support than the number of kids. Athough, I guess it could be argued that if I had fewer kids I wouldn't need so much money or support.


----------



## Sabo (Sep 22, 2006)

Sounds like you all got the super secret birth message. Congratulations and welcome to the world Caroline!!
















I hope that everyone is comfortable and enjoying calm, beautiful, first days together.

I took a picture of Aili the other day and looking at it really showed me that she is a little girl now, not a baby. It's a little sad, but I expect that it will still be lots of fun until she's about 10 and then I think that pre-teenness will be difficult. We'll see though.


----------



## leanbh (Mar 22, 2007)

20 week check up today, and doin' grand. we lurve our midwife.

i'm working on an updated name list while i get kicked in the cervix.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leanbh* 
20 week check up today, and doin' grand. we lurve our midwife.

i'm working on an updated name list while i get kicked in the cervix.









I can't believe you're already at 20 weeks! Any guesses on boy or girl yet? Sometimes I have a really strong feeling that you're having a boy....


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
Katie, I used to think I would love the chaos tht comes with it but from this side I covet quiet. I am sure once I get the quiet I will be lonely.

I can't imagine how you do it, but from my perspective you've got it made: at least you get to run


----------



## SweetTexasgal (Aug 12, 2006)

Caroline
















My Lucyism of the day:

Lucy: Mama I'm a "Princerina"

Me: Huh?

Lucy: wearing a tutu and a crown. Mama!! "a princerina"

Me: "oh you are a princess ballerina.

Lucy: Looks at me like....duh...Mama.


----------



## leanbh (Mar 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatieJD* 
I can't believe you're already at 20 weeks! Any guesses on boy or girl yet? Sometimes I have a really strong feeling that you're having a boy....

i've been feeling boy boy boy, but i reserve the right to change my mind at any point, especially once the baby is born...then i'll have known it was a boy or a girl ALL ALONG.

this pregnancy is going by super fast.

i'm so frikkin' tired. moving all week and trev's in work, so i'm handling all the logistics along with selling stuff on craigslist and trying to buy new furniture on craigslist. ugh. that, and i work 7 days a week from home. so when trev gets home, and ro's in bed, i get to work.

ro's doing great though. she's working hard to get through this transition without too much 'being bold' (which is what we call misbehaving). we went to target the other day, and she got to pick out super big girl panties. elmo and zoe and minnie mouse. the training underwear had been giving her two lines of rash right where the seams are down her bum. accidents are maybe once a week, if that, so we've upgraded to super big girl panties.







she was so happy this morning when she got to pick out her new underwear that she woke me up to tell me that she was wearing elmo and zoe today.

other than that, we're trying to find a preschool for her for a few days a week in the fall. i'd like some montessori, but they're all so expensive because they have the categorization attached to them. i would really like to be able to afford food and preschool. that would be ideal.







i don't think all 3 year olds benefit from outside schooling, but i really think ro would. she's learning so quickly that i have a hard time keeping up with her sometimes. that, and i'm really really not cut out to be a homeschooler. oh my, no. i wish i were, but it's just not in my skill set.

time to finish my work, and then get packing... oh, and entertain the two and a half year old all day.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I feel so left behind!

I am planning to encourage potty learning next week but I am still looking for a potty. I should have several in the garage but it has been so cold I haven't wanted to look for them and the kids can't find them when I send them out to look. Oh my, that sounds bad when I say I send the kids out in the cold I don't want to venture out in.









I looked into preschools before all the snow, set up visits and then, Whamo! Snow! Everything closed for two weeks. In the time that allowed me I had more time to think about it and we are going to wait one more year. There were 2 programs I was still interested in after talking to the ladies that run them. One was my first choice going in and the other was a surprise to me. Given that the other 4 will be in school (and I am losing my built in babysitter) I thought it would be nice to have the regular time w/o having to work out an unreliable swapping system with another mom. I just came around to thinking I was doing it for me, not him, and I should enjoy some time with just him. I don't know. It is so confusing.

I hope you get some rest soon Linsay!
Katie, how is your sleep situation?
Michelle, Lucy sounds so precocious and precious.
Check FB for updates on Caroline. She needs our







.

As soon as I win the lottery and find a 'wife' to help me out here I'll post about my bfp.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Hehe, love the princerina!

Lindsay - It really does go by so much faster with number 2. It gives you even more of a reason to try and enjoy it as much as possible because it's over so fast. Good luck with your move!

Sleep - Still not good. Last night was miserable. Liam stayed up until almost 10, then came in my room at 2 and again about an hour later. He ended up going to sleep in my bed, and then Laine was up so she came in the bed. They ended up sleeping to about 7 (but I stayed in bed until 8:30 while they played in my room). I swear I'm going to sleep for a week straight when Andrew gets back. Liam is going nap free from now on I think.

We did our grocery shopping this morning. The electricians showed up to put in a new light in my bedroom since the old one was not CF bulb compatible. Also had a bunch of wiring issues with the bathrooms upstairs that caused other circuit breakers to trip, so half the lights in my house were out for a while. I managed to get some of the lights on but they had to fix wiring in some junction boxes upstairs yesterday. One of the downsides to living in a new house is discovering all the things done wrong when building it.

The ball is supposed to be the day before block leave starts (May 27 I think) but Andrew is going to try and take his 10 days of paternity leave prior to that. I think we're going to go to the outer banks for a week during his block leave (and probably Maine and NY but we'll see). My BIL is heading back out to the desert in March, sad that he and Andrew will just miss each other. Still haven't found a dress, but he'll be back before 15 April so that gives me plenty of time to look. I have 9 pounds to go as of this morning!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatieJD* 
The ball is supposed to be the day before block leave starts (May 27 I think) but Andrew is going to try and take his 10 days of paternity leave prior to that. I think we're going to go to the outer banks for a week during his block leave (and probably Maine and NY but we'll see). My BIL is heading back out to the desert in March, sad that he and Andrew will just miss each other. Still haven't found a dress, but he'll be back before 15 April so that gives me plenty of time to look. I have 9 pounds to go as of this morning!

I sat here trying to figure out what soccer had to do with anything then I realized by ball you meant a dance.
















on the weight loss


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

Sabo, are you on Facebook?

Hi ladies, thanks for the congrats! I'm copying and pasting here, sorry for the length.

As of my home visit with the midwife last Friday, my blood pressure was beautifully low. On Saturday morning, I started having on and off contractions that came and went for 5 days. Wednesday was my next appointment with the midwife and my blood pressure was suddenly very high. We discussed the options but the basic gist of it was that we needed to check and see if it was stress-related or metabolic (pre-eclampsia), so after a quick trip home to pack up a bag, we met Eileen here at the hopsital for a non-stress test, bloodwork, and further blood pressure monitoring. The NST was perfect--I was contracting a ton (still not painful), baby was tolerating everything just right. Bloodwork was mostly good, but the final result came in not so great. The verdict was that even if we went home that night, we'd probably need to deliver with Eileen at the hospital instead of home because of those blood pressures. When my final blood pressure reading came back even higher than any of the others had been, it was clear that the problem wasn't just stress-related and baby's/my health required action.

So. We talked about starting Cervadil overnight so I could try to get some sleep (it was midnight by this point), but Eileen checked and I was already 3-4 centimeters and 70% effaced, so Cervadil was out. Since I knew I wouldn't sleep anyway, we decided to start Pitocin right away instead of waiting till morning. Eileen didn't think it would take much at all to get things going because of how regularly/closely/strongly I was contracting (even though it just felt like stronger-than-normal BH, not like "labor" to me), so at 1 am, we started it. It was pretty surreal--I sat on a chair first, then a birth ball, with the lights dimmed and we watched the monitor show each increment of Pitocin increasing the frequency and strength of the contractions, but I was barely feeling anything more than I had been! This kept up until they hit level 9 on the Pitocin (started at 1), then Eileen came in (she had been sleeping to make sure she was fully "on" whenever I wanted her there). This was about 4:30. We sat around and had just decided to do one more exam to check dilation when I felt/heard ("heard" internally, it seemed!) this weird crunching against my cervix. I said, "Um, the baby just did something...like broke my water?" It was funny because there was no fluid leaking out, but we did the exam and some trickled and I was at 6 cm. I got back onto the birth ball and holy amniotic fluid, Batman--it POURED out across the floor.

This was 4:45 am. I *finally* started feeling some degree of "pain" during contractions at this point, and got off the birth ball to find a more comfortable position during contractions. Standing and swaying worked for a bit, and then standing in between and squatting during contractions felt good (that's what I did with Lucy). We kept joking that I should deliver at 5:22 on 2-25 so I needed to hurry up, but I started pushing around 5:15 and missed my window! Eileen was awesome--the nurse told me not to push until we knew if I "could" and Eileen kind of said very gently that we'd trust my body to know what to do, so I had no further internal exams. When the nurse kind of wanted me to get up on the bed, Eileen said she was perfectly okay with me delivering off the bed if that's what I felt I needed to do, so I kept with the standing/squatting routine. My leg muscles were shaking like crazy so I finally said I'd try kneeling on the bed and holding onto the completely vertical side, which is how I stayed and continued to push. At one point, I wanted to try to turn around because my leg and arm muscles were turning into jelly, but the contractions were too close for me to get myself turned. I had kind of forgotten how intense pushing is!

So, at 5:47 am on 2/25/2010, Caroline Alison made her way out! I was not a happy camper from the time she was crowning until she was out, because I felt like I was tearing *upward* and that was freaking me out, but Eileen was using warm washcloths and compression to help me stretch and I asked her to shift them to where the pain was. After half an hour of pushing, it was suddenly just...done!

She weighed 10 lbs 6.5 oz, 20.75" long with a 14.25" head circumference (Lucy was 9 lbs 13.3 oz, 20.5" long and 14" head)--and I didn't tear *at all.* I didn't get my homebirth, but I seized the "biggest baby on both sides of the family for at least 3 generations" title without any pain medication, tearing, or episiotomy. The nurses were (surprisingly!) very easy to dub her a "non-sep baby" (non-separation) and she remained naked on my bare chest until we were ready to check for tears, then they weighed her and gave her back! She nursed like a champ and stayed with us every minute until last night. She's currently in the NICU with an IV for blood sugar issues but is still nursing wonderfully, her blood sugars have been perfect (since she was first admitted, even before the IV!).

I have to say our experience at this hospital has been LIGHTYEARS different from when Lucy was born. The nurses have been fantastic, everyone has been great about pretty much everything. My blood pressure is still wacky so they're ordering an EKG for me now, but everything seems to be fine. I'm hoping we can get home tomorrow (nice birthday gift!).

Unfortunately, her urine output has been "low" so they want formula supplements after I nurse...and at this point, my goal is to get us out of here as quick as possible. At the rate she's been decreasing on the IV, it'd be Sunday before she's discharged, but if we can up her blood sugar just a few points each check and get her urine output up, it'd be more like noon tomorrow, so I'm pumping after each session in hopes that my milk will come in faster, but allowing the formula feeds to try to get her out of there. It's not ideal, but we're working with what we've got so we can go home. I miss Lucy like crazy!


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Great birth story Rachel.
I hope Caroline is home soon.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Rachel, thank you for sharing your story. You are one tough mama! I'm sure the stress isn't helping with your milk coming in, I hope you can relax as much as you can. I'm crossing my fingers that she's home with you quickly!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Rachel, thank you for sharing such a personal time with us. I hope she is back in your arms and you are both home with Lucy as quickly as possible.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

This morning when Yann woke up, he sat straight up with a panicked look in his eyes and sat "Chihuahua lost his ear!"
Chihuahua is his favorite stuffed animal. He had a dream that his ear came off and wouldn't believe it wasn't true until we found two-eared Chihuahua downstairs.

Looks like Caroline is doing well and will be home soon.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I think it's really funny how they dream and remember it now to tell you later. I do not enjoy the nightmares though, which Liam seems to have often.

Last night was the best night of sleep ever. I slept 7 hours with only 3 night wakings. How did I do it? I put her co-sleeper playpen in the room across the hall







It's pretty obvious that my moving around in the bed wakes her up at night, I have to be totally silent (can't even use my bathroom anymore) otherwise she wakes up. So Instead of her waking at midnight when I go to bed, she woke up 2 hours later. She has NEVER done that. And it actually seemed like when I went in to her she had fallen into a deep sleep because she wasn't WIDE awake like she normally is. I feel very non-AP about it but I suppose we focus on other AP-ness, it's what works for her. I feel bad because co-sleeping worked so well with Liam and she's deprived of it. If that isn't bad enough I even ordered a crib last night.

I thought I had replied about the pre-school stuff but must not have. We've been doing activities from first-school.ws. They have a lot of printable crafts and coloring pages and activity sheets. We can't be part of the CDC here because we don't vaccinate, lots of moving is a given so it kind of makes school in general difficult, particularly when you change curriculum every few years.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Katie, AP is about meeting needs and fostering security in one's child, not about prescribed actions that may or may not help.







For the longest time I couldn't check on my kids at night and steal kisses when they looked so angelic because that would wake them up in a state of terror. A good goal is healthy sleep, not co-sleep no matter what.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
Katie, AP is about meeting needs and fostering security in one's child, not about prescribed actions that may or may not help.







For the longest time I couldn't check on my kids at night and steal kisses when they looked so angelic because that would wake them up in a state of terror. A good goal is healthy sleep, not co-sleep no matter what.

And I know you are right as usual







I just feel guilty because I want that to be a part of our relationship like it was with Liam. I've honestly never known two children to be such polar opposites. He loves to cuddle and could sleep through anything. She is a lot like me with her sleep habits, though. So I know that you are right, the goal isn't to co-sleep if it clearly isn't working. If we can both get sleep we will both be better people for it. It was kind of funny this morning because Liam is used to hearing Laine and waking up, but he didn't hear her because she was still asleep. He came out in the hall calling "Mama, are you here?" That woke her up of course


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I just talk a good game. My life and head are as big a mess as anybody's right now.


----------



## Faliciagayle (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommajb* 
I just talk a good game. My life and head are as big a mess as anybody's right now.











Rachel, congratulations! thank you for sharing







I hope you are cuddling both your baby girls.

Michelle, I love your Lucyism


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

You avatar makes me smile every time I look at it, JB









Yesterday instead of feeling sorry for myself I decided to get to work on Laine's room. I have to admit that it's kind of fun decorating a girly room. Liam is trying every ounce of my patience today, and head-butted me in the nose earlier. I'm really looking forward to bed time.

Can't believe that March is already here. It feels like February was the longest month yet. It's such a relief to know this is our last full month. Here's hoping that March is quick!


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

new thread


----------

